#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-28
<bts3685|vps> wow. there needs to be a more elegant way for keeping tracks of laws.
<bts3685|vps> @eighth_law
<PennBot> Rumor has it eighth_law is no law shall be modified, circumvented, added, or removed to conflict with Fifth Law, bts3685|vps
<andrew> @laws
<PennBot> I don't have a clue.
<bts3685|vps> forgive me, upa, for i hath fed a trolling freetard, and layeth a smackdown of smite hard upon him: http://www.facebook.com/#!/home.php?sk=question&id=1484324206714&qa_ref=nac&post_id=1489501416141&notif_t=question_answer_comment
<PennBot> Title: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More (at www.facebook.com)
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
<InHisName> Gooooooo....oood Mooooorrrrrning ! JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi
<ChinnoDog> @seen ChinnoDog
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: ChinnoDog was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 2 days, 22 hours, 5 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <ChinnoDog> turkeymobile++
<andrew> @seen myself_in_a_mirror
<PennBot> andrew: Error: 'myself_in_a_mirror' is not a valid nick.  That nick is too long for this server.
<andrew> darnit
<andrew> @seen myself
<PennBot> andrew: I have not seen myself.
<InHisName> @seen HowdyDoody
<PennBot> InHisName: HowdyDoody was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 5 weeks, 4 days, 2 hours, 2 minutes, and 55 seconds ago: <HowdyDoody> If he never converted the one disk to dynamic then he might have a chance to undo the little bit flag.
<InHisName> @seen Prayer
<PennBot> InHisName: Prayer was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 48 weeks, 6 days, 5 hours, 30 minutes, and 4 seconds ago: <Prayer> Prayer is registered and has pwd but I haven't been prompted yet.
<InHisName> @seen pleia2
<PennBot> InHisName: pleia2 was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 1 day, 16 hours, 41 minutes, and 19 seconds ago: <pleia2> yay :)
<InHisName> @seen paulproteus
<PennBot> InHisName: paulproteus was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 27 weeks, 3 days, 4 hours, 36 minutes, and 57 seconds ago: <paulproteus> http://penn.openhatch.org/ is an event I'm co-running in a week.
<InHisName> @seen ubuntulo1_
<PennBot> InHisName: I have not seen ubuntulo1_.
<InHisName> @seen tychoish
<PennBot> InHisName: tychoish was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 23 weeks, 6 days, 6 hours, 36 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: <tychoish> that would be a problem
<tychoish> you called?
<InHisName> wow!  23 weeks and only a few seconds to respond
<pleia2> heh
<tychoish> I lurk hardcore
<InHisName> are you near philly area ?
<tychoish> yeah
<InHisName> working or job searching ?
<tychoish> working
<InHisName> lucky you
<tychoish> sometimes.
<tychoish> ;)
<tychoish> what do you do?
<tychoish> also would I know you irl?
<tychoish> or in-cyberspace-but-not-on-irc-irl
<InHisName> I do: searching for job
<tychoish> ah
<tychoish> that's not quite what I meant
<InHisName> Don't seem to have any spare time though
<tychoish> spare time is an illusion
<InHisName> I can't even be a hard core lurker......
<rhpot1991> jobs are over rated
<InHisName> too many kids saying daddy I need you ......
<InHisName> besides the searching and the kids there is the retraining classes (CCNA, CCNP, MCSA)
<InHisName> rhpot1991: if you are tired of yours, I'll take it off your hands.
<InHisName> I have two years of bills to make up for.
<rhpot1991> InHisName: assuming you aren't in the harrisburg area?
<InHisName> Well..... that could create a sore commute timing.
<rhpot1991> I get tired of jobs every 6 months, so thats not really a fair statement :)
<rhpot1991> InHisName: lots of .net crap here and out towards lancaster
<InHisName> Its less than 2 hours to lancaster from my home, but for bicycling that could get excessive.
<rhpot1991> slightly
<rhpot1991> I wouldn't touch a 2 hour commute
<rhpot1991> actually this one can do remote, if you know c#
<InHisName> hmmmmm
<tychoish> I do the 2 hour commute thing
<tychoish> the trains making it liveable
<rhpot1991> only a 2 month contract though
<InHisName> I did 1.5 hours on a bike years ago.
<JonathanD> 1.5 hours on bike would be more tolerable than the same time in a car.
<JonathanD> imho.
<andrew> yes
<InHisName> JonathanD: yeppers to that!   That is why I chose to do that.
<rhpot1991> InHisName: PM me an email and I'll forward info to you
<rhpot1991> you can reach out if you'd like
<InHisName> k
<JonathanD> My drive is about 4-6 minutes.
 * tychoish glares 
<JonathanD> I'm considering biking at least one day a week for the summer, though.
<rhpot1991> mine used to be 90 seconds, but there place went under :(
<andrew> JonathanD: so bike
<InHisName> That's almost too close for biking exercise, JonathanD
<rhpot1991> I used to bike there too
<andrew> JonathanD: I've already biked to work once
<JonathanD> InHisName: the route I would take is a little longer.
<rhpot1991> now my bike is neglected
<JonathanD> Since I drive on bike-death-road.
<andrew> screw the excersise, you are slowly saving bundles on car maintance
<JonathanD> andrew: 4 days a week we share the car, so I wouldn't really save anything those days.
<JonathanD> it's a whole 30 seconds out of crissi's way.
<andrew> have her bike as well!
<andrew> family activity!
<andrew> how far is her drive?
<JonathanD> it's not all that much farther.
<JonathanD> There is the matter of dropping the kids off though.
<JonathanD> I'm not sure both of us doing it could work, logistically.
<InHisName> I have a bicycle built for 2.  I thought about joint commutes but never orchestrated it well enough.
<JonathanD> bikepooling
<JonathanD> I could get away with it myself though, if she drops the kids off.
<andrew> get a conferencebike: http://www.conferencebike.com/bike.html?bike=64
<PennBot> Title: ConferenceBike - Eric Staller - Bike (at www.conferencebike.com)
<InHisName> I bike pooled to bike club rides.  A few years later married her too.
<JonathanD> I would double back to the 202 bridge into norristown, then get on thetrail.
<JonathanD> *trail
<JonathanD> into conshy, then cross the river again to get to work.
<InHisName> That's quite a haul from Norristown to CC for a daily grind.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I only go to conshohocken.
<InHisName> Oh! much closer.
<InHisName> Probably a lot less crowded too.
<JonathanD> http://www.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=E+4th+St&daddr=40.1072884,-75.3275563+to:Barr+Harbor+Dr&hl=en&geocode=FfzyYwIdpoGC-w%3BFRj9YwIdvJeC-ynnHxgz-73GiTG5WGw_ay37qg%3BFRFrYwIdC9mC-w&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=14&via=1&dirflg=b&sll=40.087305,-75.322025&sspn=0.045835,0.111494&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=14&lci=bike
<PennBot> Title: E 4th St to Barr Harbor Dr - Google Maps (at www.google.com)
<JonathanD> rouhgly
<JonathanD> roughly, even
<waltman> should be a nice flat ride, too
<andrew> He's even a fairly falt ride away from where I go rock climbing
 * paulproteus waves at InHisName
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-29
<ChinnoDog> peep
<bts3685|vps> @lady_lamalex
<PennBot> Wish I knew!
<bts3685|vps> huh.
<bts3685|vps> @lamalex
<PennBot> lamalex is yo daddy or in need of a life or a big proponent of latex or jthan's hero or MIA or in big trouble or lazy or jthan's father or This is your lamalex. This is your lamalex on drugs: < lamalex> my ldft arm os fuuuucjrf, bts3685|vps
<bts3685|vps> SPY'S ZAPPIN' MY DEFINITIONS!
<pleia2> it got reset once a while back
<bts3685|vps> :( LAME.
<bts3685|vps> andrew: this is your fault. you are a bad father.
<roasted_> hey guys
<bts3685|vps> ohay
<roasted_> got a question. I'm testing something with NTP and time servers on my ubuntu thin client install.
<roasted_> The key noted city for the Eastern time zone is New York. Does anybody know what the key cities are in other zones?
<bts3685|vps> i'm currently CST, ours is Chicago
<bts3685|vps> Africa
<bts3685|vps> America
<bts3685|vps> Antarctica
<bts3685|vps> Arctic
<bts3685|vps> Asia
<bts3685|vps> Atlantic
<bts3685|vps> Australia
<bts3685|vps> Brazil
<bts3685|vps> CET
<bts3685|vps> CST6CDT
<ChinnoDog> Is it that simple? Sometimes there are time zone.. anomalies
<bts3685|vps> Canada
<bts3685|vps> Chile
<bts3685|vps> Cuba
<bts3685|vps> EET
<bts3685|vps> EST
<bts3685|vps> EST5EDT
<bts3685|vps> Egypt
<bts3685|vps> Eire
<bts3685|vps> Etc
<bts3685|vps> Europe
<bts3685|vps> Factory
<bts3685|vps> GB
<bts3685|vps> GB-Eire
<bts3685|vps> GMT
<bts3685|vps> GMT+0
<ChinnoDog> @ignore bts3685|vps
<bts3685|vps> GMT-0
<bts3685|vps> GMT0
<pleia2> usuck
<roasted_> ha, I was just looking for the 4 cities in the US :P
<waltman> isn't there a nopaste here?
<bts3685|vps> Greenwich
<bts3685|vps> HST
<bts3685|vps> Hongkong
<bts3685|vps> Iceland
<bts3685|vps> Indian
<bts3685|vps> Iran
<bts3685|vps> Israel
<bts3685|vps> Jamaica
<bts3685|vps> Japan
<bts3685|vps> Kwajalein
 * waltman *yawns*
<bts3685|vps> Libya
<bts3685|vps> MET
<bts3685|vps> MST
<waltman> yay
<ChinnoDog> I wonder if he did that by accident
<roasted_> I appreciated him trying to be helpful, but DANG. I didn't need the whole globe...
<roasted_> Yeah I wonder that too.
<pleia2> hehe
<JonathanD> I imagine he pasted and it queued up before he could stop it.
<ChinnoDog> But, why didn't he just part the channel then?
<JonathanD> because his queue was full
<JonathanD> if he /parted, it would get sent after all the other stuff.
<roasted_> poor guy
<ChinnoDog> In irssi? It was obviously being throttled by the client
<roasted_> hope he isnt perma banned :P
<pleia2> nah, it's just a kick, I told him to come back :)
<roasted_> ahh. lol.
<roasted_> hey bro!
<bts3685|vps> daggum it.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<JonathanD> bts3685|vps: nicely executed.
<waltman> I was waiting for Timbuktu!
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: bts3685|vps is a spambot
<bts3685|vps> but.. yeah. do an ls /usr/share/zoneinfo and you'll see them.
<PennBot> ... but bts3685|vps is still here ...
<bts3685|vps> \o/
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: bts3685|vps is also a spambot
<teddy-dbear> one more time! ;-)
<PennBot> I hear ya!
<InHisName> @seen paulproteus  after he waved at me today, will it change the times
<PennBot> InHisName: (seen [<channel>] <nick>) -- Returns the last time <nick> was seen and what <nick> was last seen saying. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself.
<InHisName> @seen paulproteus
<PennBot> InHisName: paulproteus was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 4 hours, 7 minutes, and 8 seconds ago: * paulproteus waves at InHisName
<InHisName> I guess waving does reset the counter.
 * ChinnoDog frowns at banshee
<ChinnoDog> doesn't recognize my phone anymore?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, are you using the unstable ppa?
<ChinnoDog> I think so
<ChinnoDog> Did they break it?
<ssweeny> break it they did
<ChinnoDog> doh
<ssweeny> i have the same problem
<ChinnoDog> mrs_ssweeny mentioned a Beck CD I didn't have the other day so I downloaded it and now i can't sync it
<ChinnoDog> guess I am going back to stable...
<ssweeny> which beck cd?
<ChinnoDog> Guerro
<ssweeny> ah
<ChinnoDog> I mean
<ssweeny> good one
<ChinnoDog> Guero
<ssweeny> yeah
<roasted_> banshee doesn't handle playlists right on my sansa
<roasted_> nor does rhythmbox
<roasted_> the only app that does ia amarok
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: k, stable works
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: I like The Information, but he sounds like he is stoned on the last track
<waltman> You know, people complain about iTunes, but I haven't found anything in the open source world that comes close to its functionality and ease of use.
<waltman> A year or two I tried to get amarok to subscribe to a few podcasts, and it was a nightmare.
<ssweeny_> every experience i've ever had with itunes has ended in tears
<ssweeny_> also ChinnoDog i cannot think of a beck track in which he does not sound stoned
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<InHisName> PA says morning to JonathanD
<JonathanD> Why thank you PA.
<InHisName> You are quite welcome, JonathanD.   May you have a GREAT morning.
<JonathanD> Thanks :)
<EvilPhoenix> good morning everyone
<EvilPhoenix> i trust you are well?
<EvilPhoenix> because its a (cold) but beautiful day in the state capitol :P
<EvilPhoenix> s/in/at/
<InHisName> I had a nice 4 mile walk in this great briskness this morning.
<InHisName> Thanks to my 6y/o taking too long to do his shower / dress/ bed making/ b'fast/    wasted all his time including his reading practice time until the bus passed.  THEN he tried to hurry for the bus.  HAH!
<InHisName> Now back in basement chuggin' away on taxes etc.
<JonathanD> I have camping info.
<andrew> go on
<JonathanD> Site C and D are available on the 24th-25th.
<JonathanD> 25 and 15 person capacity.
<JonathanD> I'm going to assume we want C, or both.
<JonathanD> andrew: You in?
<andrew> where's this?
<JonathanD> Washington Crossing, NJ
<andrew> also, map, so I know what the difference with c and d is?
<andrew> hate ssh lag
<JonathanD> I don't have one yet.
<andrew> none on website?
<JonathanD> looking.
<JonathanD> but it doesn't look like it.
<JonathanD> I think they can "fax" us one.
<JonathanD> andrew: http://www.state.nj.us/dep/parksandforests/parks/docs/washington_crossing_brochure.pdf I think this is it.
<JonathanD> doesn't really show what you asked for, though.
<andrew> what is this 'fax' you speak of?
<andrew> JonathanD: it does
<andrew> 'top' (aka right) of first page
<JonathanD> andrew: yeah, but you can't really see them...
<JonathanD> beyond "hey, they exist"
<JonathanD> andrew: hi.
<JonathanD> lilug suggested we use "wepay" this year, instead of paypal.
<JonathanD> The fees are lower, and it'll allow me to add people other than myself to have access.
<andrew> I'll just send a check to your address, the fees are lower
<JonathanD> andrew: I was going to add you to wepay, if we used it.
<JonathanD> as an alternate person.
<waltman> Washington's Crossing doesn't seem remote enough to me. I bet they don't even have bears there.
<JonathanD> waltman: I called ahead.
<JonathanD> They'll ship some in.
<waltman> excellent
<waltman> My apologies. I just checked the map and saw "Bear Tavern Rd." I suspect that's where they'll stay.
<JonathanD> https://www.wepay.com/tickets/view/175445
<PennBot> Title: geeknic camping trip 2011 | WePay (at www.wepay.com)
<JonathanD> wepay thingy.
<JonathanD> waltman: are you in for camping?
<waltman> probably not
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> We'll let you bring a bear.
<waltman> aww
<ChinnoDog> I thought when you went camping the bears came to you
<waltman> when would this be?
<waltman> the wepay page doesn't have any dates
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> June 24th and 25th
<JonathanD> waltman: yeah, the geeknic page will have the details and wepay is just for registering etc but I need to create the geeknic pgae ;)
<JonathanD> waltman: I'm mostly feeling for numbers right now, so I know if 25 is enough space.
<waltman> That's the weekend before YAPC.
<JonathanD> Yes, yes it is.
<JonathanD> It's on the way!
<JonathanD> for some value of way.
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> there's a good chance I'll be leaving on Saturday.
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> Who will tell us perl horror stories around the campfire?
<waltman> I know -- pleia2!
<pleia2> nooo, June is my staying at home month
<waltman> booo
<JonathanD> Change of plans
<JonathanD> We're not camping at WC NJ
<JonathanD> we're camping in pleia2's house.
<JonathanD> So she can stay home.
<waltman> yay
<JonathanD> waltman: you get the firewood.
<JonathanD> and/or firefurniture.
<waltman> Can't we just use holowood instead?  It's much lighter.
<pleia2> I don't think 25 people would fit in here standing...
<JonathanD> pleia2: I'll add some sq footage.
<andrew> challenge accepted
<waltman> How about up on your roof deck?
 * JonathanD adjusts the parameters of the holoprogram.
<JonathanD> waltman: that would be my front porch... breaking the 4th wall, man.
<JonathanD> or 5th wall? if it's the ceiling?
<pleia2> sure, we can pitch tents on the roof
<JonathanD> is the ceiling 5th or 6th?
<waltman> s/roof/holoroof/
<waltman> And if we run out of burgers, we can just go across the street to Chipotle!
<JonathanD> pleia2: this year theres a museum AND an observatory.
<JonathanD> But no suicide cliffs.
<waltman> Only bears.
<pleia2> waltman: JonathanD said I needed to bring my own bears
<waltman> OK, you can have some of my bears.
<JonathanD> I have gummie bears.
<waltman> I have panda licorice
<pleia2> penguin gummies were tastey
<JonathanD> Should I bring the penguin?
<waltman> definitely!
<ChinnoDog> mm, sugary cupcake
<bts3685|vps> surgery cupcake?
<ChinnoDog> Yes. Cupcake augmentation.
<oz120> hello
<bts3685|vps> cupcake_augmentation++
<bts3685|vps> cupcake segregation?
<bts3685|vps> fought by the late Dr. Martin Luther Icing, Jr.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-30
<JonathanD> campsite booked.
<waltman> along with the bears?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Just got off the phone with the zoo
<waltman> What kind did you get?
<andrew> Which kid are they accepting?
<teddy-dbear> if someone wants to pick me up you will at least have a teddy bear :-D
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: You are sending your kids to the zoo?
<andrew> He'll tell them it's like a summer camp
<ChinnoDog> Like summer camp but doesn't smell as good.
<waltman> But with more snakes
<InHisName> depending on the kid, snakes might be the BIG draw (appeal) to the zoo.
<waltman> If the kid's a Slytherin, for example.
<InHisName> Great one, waltman !
<JonathanD> yes.
<InHisName> My 8y/o daughter likes to 'rescue' worms drowning in the street by picking them up and tossing them back into the grass.   Most girls go ICCH, I'll never touch a worm.
<IdleOne> I can say with 100% certainty that I have never and will never touch a worm
<IdleOne> I also don't go fishing
<IdleOne> last I checked I am not a girl
<ChinnoDog> I want to go fishing
<ChinnoDog> I have not done that in many years
<waltman> We dissected worms in high school biology class.
<waltman> There's not much inside a worm.
<andrew> dirt
<waltman> Pretty much, yeah
<InHisName> I dissected quite a few things, a flat worm, eath worm, some bug, frog.   Never go to the pig though.
<waltman> I remember doing worms, grasshoppers, and frogs. I'm thinking there must have been one or two more, though.
<pleia2> InHisName: my younger sister used to build bug houses, and I once horrified my family by going out with my cousin into the woods and collecting about 50 slugs :)
<pleia2> stereotypes need not apply
<InHisName> pretty impressive, 50 slugs isn't an easy collection to gather.
<pleia2> we spent all afternoon on it
<InHisName> Still have that collection ?
<pleia2> haha, no
<InHisName> Did your mom go,  thanks for grubbin' for dinner ?
<InHisName> Just add a little salt .......
<pleia2> no she went "EWWWW!!!"
<pleia2> my cousin asked for salt
<InHisName> too bad . ..
<pleia2> my aunt refused :)
<pleia2> not sure how I felt about turning them inside out anyway
<InHisName> dissecting ?
<pleia2> bugs are animals and I like animals
<pleia2> I still don't kill bugs when I see them unless there is a compelling need (mosquitos sucking my blood don't have much of a chance, random bugs in my house are safely released)
<InHisName> right, rocks less interesting at dissecting...     Unless you bump into a geode.
<pleia2> we had to dissect a frog at school, it was not an easy experience
<InHisName> I try to convince my kids that spiders are good for eating all the ants etc. around.
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5569825138/ spider!
<PennBot> Title: img_8656.jpg | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<pleia2> that one was at a science academy
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/spider_in_shower.jpg is pretty good
<InHisName> My frog was rubberized (latex injected) color coded and hardly seemed like it was ever alive.  Kinda disappointing since I was loaded up with lots of fear and trepadtion.
<pleia2> I got in to take a shower, it was there, I was all "I'll just deal with it when I get out"
<pleia2> yeah, ours were too, they came in a big sealed bag and smelled funny
<InHisName> that first one I've see lotta times in Fla in the woods.  Harmless just JARRING when you nearly run into them with your face on a trail.
<InHisName> I had a friend who was at NASA in the early 60's (cape canaveral fla) on contract.   His motel had no AC and screen doors.
<InHisName>  He killed this big 2.5" spider in bathroom that lived behind the vanity mirror.
<InHisName> Then the next morning was a walking mound of mosquito bites.  Complained to office.
<InHisName> They asked if the spider was acting sickly. ?
<InHisName> Ooops.
<pleia2> oh dear :)
<InHisName> pleia2: are you too far west for scorpions ?   Not real fond of those at all.
<pleia2> I don't know, I've never seen one outside a zoo
<InHisName> Bet you're glad about that.
<pleia2> http://sparkless.net/matt/CALdatabase.htm
<PennBot> Title: The Scorpions of California (at sparkless.net)
<pleia2> but none in my county apparently (my county is san francisco, so not surprising)
<InHisName> is it the tinyest square in the middle on the coast ?
<pleia2> yes
<InHisName> even sacramento has NO records.  They 're in the middle of the state NOT on shore.  Amazing.
<pleia2> I just found this site by googling, I have no idea about accuracy :)
<InHisName> Los Angles, San Diego  - gobs and gobs of records.   Nevada county - none.    May be a southern insect.
<InHisName> Maybe not, there is paper called "Scorpions of the Northern Californian coast ranges"
<pleia2> yeah, the tv tells me they like heat and dry places
<InHisName> referenced in San Luis Obispo co.
<InHisName> Is that a southern county ? or north of you ?
<InHisName> Maybe they are relative to "Baja California" when they say Northern California.
<pleia2> I don't actually know :)
 * pleia2 would have to look at a map
<waltman> In 1986 I camped just outside of Oakland (I think it was Redwood Regional Park) and we found a scorpion under our tent.
<waltman> It's the only one I've ever seen in the wild
<waltman> We also saw a rattlesnake on that trip.  I think it was at Yosemite.
<waltman> So anyway, yes, they have scorpions in the Bay Area
<pleia2> neat
<waltman> http://baynature.org/articles/apr-jun-2006/happy-trails
<PennBot> Title: Happy Trails Bay Nature (at baynature.org)
<rhpot1991> spiders are good for you, I don't kill them when I find them in my house
<waltman> I kind of like them too, mostly
 * waltman opted for green tea this afternoon instead of usual americano from the department kitchen
<waltman> s/usual/his usual/
<InHisName> I opted for rice pudding.  The closest drink I had since b'fast.
<waltman> I got some peanut m&m's, too
<InHisName> Hrrrrm, peanut butter and choc.chips, yum.   BRB
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: Do you know if there is a way to write Android apps in VB .NET?
<lamalex> yeah
<lamalex> monodroid
<ssweeny> monodroid?
<ssweeny> right
<ssweeny> but then you have two problems
<MutantTurkey> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> that is disgusting, vb net is almost as bad as droid D:
<lamalex> yeah, i don't know why anyone would /want/ to be writing anything in vb.net
<ChinnoDog> mono-android.net/FAQ indicates VB isn't supported
<ChinnoDog> It only seems to support C#
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> ok then
<lamalex> there's your answer
<lamalex> lucky for you
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: not lucky. There doesn't seem to be a way to do it
<ssweeny> that's to protect people from using VB
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<lamalex> yeah really, who cares that you can't write vb.net on android
<lamalex> you're better off
<lamalex> everyone is better off
<bts3685|vps> +1
<bts3685|vps> lamalex: back up your shiz on g.rainwreck.com, i'm gonna do a dist-upgrade sometime next week or so
<lamalex> ha
<lamalex> "ok"
<lamalex> oh bts3685|vps by they way hey dude i miss you
<bts3685|vps> i miss you too! i hear you're in maine these days
<lamalex> truth
<lamalex> but not for long
<lamalex> may -> back to philly / july -> rio negro, argentina
<bts3685|vps> sheeit! what's in argentina? (i'm moving to orlando aprial/may-ish)
<bts3685|vps> s/ria/ri/
<ChinnoDog> You are moving to Orlando?
<bts3685|vps> yeah
<ChinnoDog> I finally am going to Nola and you won't even be there.
<bts3685|vps> i know!
<bts3685|vps> i might bring the girlfriend there on a roadtrip though...
<bts3685|vps> hell, i might still be here. i don't know when i can afford to move
<ChinnoDog> I know how you feel. :\ Not moving to DC yet...
<ChinnoDog> What is in Orlando?
<bts3685|vps> girlfraan'
<bts3685|vps> better weather
<bts3685|vps> better chance of jobs, lower cost of living, lower car insurance
<bts3685|vps> (louisiana has the highest rates of car insurance.)
<ChinnoDog> Why is the gf in Orlando?
<bts3685|vps> i currently pay $220/mo for a lowest possible rate, as in just-state-legal. it sucks.
<bts3685|vps> oh, she lives there. grew up there
<bts3685|vps> i'm the "long distance"-er
<ChinnoDog> long_distance--
<bts3685|vps> long_distance-- +1
<ChinnoDog> Been there, done that, would not care to repeat it.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-31
<MutantTurkey> short_distance++
<MutantTurkey> preferably neighbors
<ChinnoDog> I'm with you MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> lol
<InHisName> Goot Evenin' all you wonderful people!
<JonathanD> Good morning Pennsylvania.
 * InHisName in behalf of Pennsylvania say Good Morning to you TOO !
<bts3685|vps> guys. i am friggin' tired
 * ssweeny too
<ssweeny> let's have nap time
<bts3685|vps> naptime++
<bts3685|vps> @karma naptime
<PennBot> bts3685|vps: Karma for "naptime" has been increased 1 time and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 1.
<andrew> that's it?
<andrew> @karma naps
<PennBot> andrew: Karma for "naps" has been increased 27 times and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 27.
<bts3685|vps> ahhh
<InHisName> Everyone all rested up for the big day ?
<InHisName> Only about 10 hours left, use it wisely!
<waltman> until...?
<waltman> National Backup Day?
<InHisName> Tomorrow !
<InHisName> Fool  !!
<waltman> sorry, it's *World* Backup Day, and it's today
<InHisName> over slept a trifle, heh   waltman ?
<ChinnoDog> What does one do on world backup day? format c:?
<waltman> I'll have you know I've aleady backed up all 3 boxes I'm responsible for today!
<InHisName> I've celebrated already.......
<InHisName>    I've backed-up                              from my driveway.
<waltman> I think the idea's something like "Don't wait until tomorrow and be a fool, backup your computer today!"
<ChinnoDog> CrashPlan++
<jedijf> i need to backup
<ChinnoDog> World Backup Day is for jedijf
<JonathanD> yay
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: You are especially at risk. What if you drive the breadvan into a creek and it floats away?
<ChinnoDog> French bread pontoons will not be enough to keep the bread van afloat.
<InHisName> Can jedijf still back up the van out of the creek ?
<InHisName> Should we all RAID his truck of all the goodies ?
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> those puns are terrible
<waltman> Be careful -- if the police catch you, they'll arrest you and restore the goodies to his truck!
<bts3685|vps> then you'll need intensive recovery sessions!
<bts3685|vps> (wait, i thought we were still making data backup puns)
<bts3685|vps> jedijf: remember telling us about one of the breadvan drivers that got the vehicle stuck under a low-hanging carport?
<bts3685|vps> that was awesome. </chris_farley></SNL>
<ChinnoDog> The differential on the truck after that will not be very good
<ChinnoDog> "low-hanging carport"?
<ChinnoDog> A concrete structure?
<bts3685|vps> yeah
<bts3685|vps> like a square peg trying to go into a...
<bts3685|vps> well, a smaller square hole.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> How do you fix that? Deflate the tires and back out?
<bts3685|vps> that's how they do it in the brainteasers
<bts3685|vps> jedijf: how was it fix0rzed?
<ChinnoDog> Cover the van in butter and slide it out!
<bts3685|vps> teeheehee
<InHisName> ButterMobile
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<InHisName> time for MutantTurkey to speak-up
<MutantTurkey> gobble gobble
<InHisName> all this gobbling has got me more interested in some Roast Turkey with dressing.  Yum!
<jedijf> ok, backup is the office server
<jedijf> 2 we don't get stuck ..we have hit 3 of them
<jedijf> dead on
<jedijf> phila airport hilton, holiday inn runnemeade,nj and holiday inn de
<bts3685|vps> hahahahha
<bts3685|vps> niceeee
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-01
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: Now that I've installed Banshee stable I can't launch it from the sound menu. Any idea why?
<ChinnoDog> oh. It is a plugin
<ssweeny> there you go
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<lamalex> hey ChinnoDog
<bts3685|vps> hahaha
<bts3685|vps> also, lamalex on xchat and not irssi?
<bts3685|vps> WHAT IS THIS, I DON'T EVEN
<EvilPhoenix> lol
<InHisName> Why not laugh all at the same time ?   At the count of 3, laugh!
<InHisName> ONE
<InHisName> TWO
<InHisName> THREE
<InHisName> Ha Ha Ho No
<waltman> heh
 * ChinnoDog smacks InHisName around a bit with a large trout
<ChinnoDog> oh. slaps
<ChinnoDog> It is so old I can't remember it correctly anymore
 * ChinnoDog slaps InHisName around a bit with a large trout
 * InHisName Laughs out LOUD at silly guy who forgot how to insult fellow irc chatters.
 * EvilPhoenix hits InHisName with a frying pan for laughing loudly
 * InHisName sees stars and birdies while Chorkling
<ChinnoDog> Shhh, peeps are sleeping
<InHisName> ZZZZzzzzzzz
<bts3685|vps> freenode_unicorn_april_fools_motd++
<pleia2> I wish it was always a unicorn
<pleia2> awesome_things_as_jokes--
<pleia2> hahaha angry birds porkrinds
<pleia2> http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/looflirpa/e8bd/?pfm=Carousel_20110401_Angry_Birds_1
<bts3685|vps> om nom nom
<bts3685|vps> pleia2: you could use a packet injector to strip the normal freenode motd and replace it with a unicorn!
<andrew> frik'n woot game
<bts3685|vps> unicorns_all_the_dang_time++
<pleia2> I remember when slashdot pinkified for april fools, it was awesome
<bts3685|vps> didn't i do my first openwrt preso on 4/1?
<bts3685|vps> hence the OMGPONIES redirect?
 * pleia2 looks
<pleia2> 4/1/2009CentralUSPOpenWrtBrent Saner
<pleia2> si
<pleia2> I heart sparkle ponies
<bts3685|vps> 5http://g.rainwreck.com/~bts/omgponies/
<PennBot> Title: OMGPONIES!!! (at g.rainwreck.com)
<bts3685|vps> err, minus the 5
<andrew> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/
<PennBot> Title: OMG! Ubuntu! | Everything Ubuntu. Terminally. (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<bts3685|vps> ....so. much. win.
<andrew> have you distroyed the internet yet?
<bts3685|vps> qui, moi?
<andrew> rm -rf / on that site
<bts3685|vps> hahahah
<bts3685|vps> AND YET LS STILL WORKS AFTER I DO IT
<bts3685|vps> I SMELL SHENANIGANS
<andrew> bts3685|vps: also try to vim/emacs a file
<bts3685|vps> vim is for kids?! D:
<bts3685|vps> nuh uh, it's for sysadmins!
<bts3685|vps> emacs is for devs
<bts3685|vps> because devs and feature-creep go hand-in-hand
<bts3685|vps> heh
<andrewDROID> bts3685|vps: the game
<bts3685|vps> GAHHHHH
<andrewDROID> Had to do it
<andrewDROID> Night
<bts3685|vps> y'bastid.
<bts3685|vps> holy crap, netcat/socat/cryptcat/etc. are so awesome. <3
<bts3685|vps> YOU CAN MAKE AN INET DAEMON OUT OF ANYTHINGGGG
<bts3685|vps> for instance, ncat (nmap's bundled netcat; it's the only maintained linux version that supports persistent/multiple connections-  via -k) is pretty handy:
<bts3685|vps> run    ncat -l -k -e `which date` 1234    (if you have a recent version of nmap installed)  and then open up localhost:1234 in a browser. :D
<bts3685|vps> hit refresh and the date changes. huzzah!
<bts3685|vps> telnet in and:   zsh 4998 % telnet localhost 1234
<bts3685|vps> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<bts3685|vps> Connected to localhost.
<bts3685|vps> Escape character is '^]'.
<bts3685|vps> Fri Apr  1 03:09:21 CDT 2011
<bts3685|vps> (and then the connection closes. replace the `which date` part with `which watch (which date)`, i think, if you want it to update)
<bts3685|vps> whoops, nevermind:  i mean     ncat -l -k -e "`which watch date`" 1234
<bts3685|vps> 'course, then this stops working with a browser because it just continually loads data...more, and more, and more...
<bts3685|vps> until eventually your browser times out and you get an ugly-looking stream
<JonathanD> Good Morning Pennsylvania.
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> for the record. backing up server.
<andrew> morning
<MutantTurkey> morning
<InHisName> Pretty snow fall here.   Mornin' JonathanD
<JonathanD> InHisName: yes, april fools snow eh? :P
<InHisName> Get a load of what woot.com is doing       It's bag of crap day and not selling out so quickly.
<InHisName> Forced to play game 'delivering' woots.   Must achieve level 7 to win chance to buy BOC.
<JonathanD> bah
<JonathanD> I've tried 3 times now.
<JonathanD> I keep getting 2 objects side by side.
<JonathanD> is this even posible?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> this is unpossible.
<SamuraiAlba> What?  You think the world is nuts just because I got engaged?
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> no
<JonathanD> I mean the woot thing.
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone here play Runes of Magic?
<InHisName> What is 2 side by side mean ?    I had cannon to shoot woots into homes. Had to dodge junk on road as it moved along.
<InHisName> Sometimes I made it into homes sometimes missed.   Hit trash, game done, if NOT level 7 then  NO BUY BOC.
<InHisName> I got to level 2 once.   Nice to save $8.
<InHisName> JonathanD: snow doesn't bother me much if I can hang in basement IRC'ing.
<ChinnoDog> unicorn....
<ChinnoDog> Google_Motion++
<ChinnoDog> oh, sorry
<ChinnoDog> Gmail_Motion++
<ChinnoDog> I want to know what Google's budget for Aprils Fools is.
<EvilPhoenix> 5 billion dollars
<ChinnoDog> Wouldn't you be a little dubious if you worked for Google and they told you that you would be spending the next month working on their April Fools joke?
<EvilPhoenix> lol
<andrew> I got to level 4 last night when the BOC was at level 3, but the darn server stopped responding so I could never buy
<ChinnoDog> Seems like good subject matter for a corporate hazing for interns. "We have a special project for you, guys! Be sure to tell your friends about it, its going to be big." And then it appears on google.com on Apr 1...
<andrew> Like gmail?
<ChinnoDog> Like internet through the toilet
<andrew> sweet, free chalk from PRG
<andrew> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=21-24+Millbank+London+SW1P+4QP++United+Kingdom&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Millbank+Tower,+21-24+Millbank,+London,+United+Kingdom&ll=51.492774,-0.12454&spn=0.005571,0.013937&z=17
<PennBot> Title: 21-24 Millbank London SW1P 4QP United Kingdom - Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<bts3685|vps> hahaha NARWHAL
<pleia2> awesome
<ChinnoDog> Is there a joke beyond the fact there is a critter in the Thames?
<JonathanD> InHisName: I kept getting 2 objects blocking the 2 lanes so it was impossible to pass.
<andrew> ChinnoDog: Ubuntu 11.04
<ChinnoDog> oh. k.
<andrew> http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/mountain-view/autocompleter/index.html#src=twitter
<PennBot> Title: Autocompleter - Mountain View - US jobs - Google (at www.google.com)
<InHisName> Hey jedijf, this just in on backups:   now store your back-ups on paper!  http://mashable.com/2011/04/01/april-fools-livedrive/
<PennBot> Title: Online File Storage & Backup Service Gets Innovative With New, Paper Option [VIDEO] (at mashable.com)
<InHisName> I saw two objects blocking just a slight askew.   I somehow slid between them and DIDN't end the game, JonathanD   maybe at the precise pixel it still may go.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<andrew> Everyone was aware that yesterday was World Backup Day
<andrew> http://www.worldbackupday.net/
<PennBot> Title: World Backup Day 2011 - March 31st (at www.worldbackupday.net)
<ChinnoDog> I still remember once upon a time seeing something on the news about how people were writing files to paper as dense bar codes and the news people were saying about how it could be a new way to transfer files. I was rolling my eyes the first time I saw it.
<andrew> "Does your floppy disk have too much storage space? Want something even larger, floppier, and more fragile? Well look no further, paper is here!"
<ChinnoDog> The question is, just how dense can you potentially store data on a sheet of paper?
<ChinnoDog> You have horizontal, vertical, and spectral axis available to you.
<ChinnoDog> If you can scan at a higher resolution than you print I think your efficiency goes up considerably
<InHisName> think 8 translucent colors all readable and 2500x1600 dots x 8 levels give lots more than 2MB
<ChinnoDog> You can't multiplex colors unless you are scanning at a resolution lower than printing resolution, in which case you have already lost a lot of data
<ChinnoDog> Right? iirc, printers do not print colors over one another
<ChinnoDog> They print dots next to each other
<ChinnoDog> I could be wrong..
 * ChinnoDog looks for a color printout
<ChinnoDog> I don't have one. I don't have a color printer set up here. lol
<ChinnoDog> I guess I've seen inkjets that print overtop of itself. Thats how pages get soggy
<ChinnoDog> Ok, in that case you can have as many colors as there are permutations of the number of colors you have in your printer
<ChinnoDog> 6 colors = 6 bits = 64 values per dot
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: laserjets print color on top of each other
<ChinnoDog> k
<ChinnoDog> Are they capable of varying the amplitude of an individual color?
<ChinnoDog> Or is that achieved through dot density alone?
<bts3685|vps> laserjets don't really do "dots"
<bts3685|vps> they use a laser to carve an electrostatic image on a photosensitive drum and the toner bonds to the differential charge
<ChinnoDog> It is still measured as pixels, but the paper (and maybe the drum) resolution is too low to separate them
<bts3685|vps> you can change CONTRAST by changing the voltage of the developing roller though
<ChinnoDog> hrm. This is all very complicated
<ChinnoDog> Even with an assumption the scanner is higher res than the printer it gets ugly
<bts3685|vps> err.. paper doesn't have a resolution, and neither does the drum. the "resolution" on the drum is as precise as the laser can move steadily
<ChinnoDog> The drum is not as precise as the laser, it is going to depend on how accurately the toner sticks to charged areas. If one charged area attracts a glob of toner instead of just enough particles to fill it, your resolution goes down. It can't be perfect.
<ChinnoDog> I suspect attracting particles is far less accurate than aiming a laser
<bts3685|vps> http://www.howstuffworks.com/laser-printer.htm
<PennBot> Title: HowStuffWorks "How Laser Printers Work" (at www.howstuffworks.com)
<bts3685|vps> HEY, ANDREW
<bts3685|vps> I GOT SOMETHIN' FOR YA.
<bts3685|vps> |''||''| '||  ||` '||''''|  ||     ||  ||   ||   .   ||     ||''||   ||'''|   ||     ||  ||   ||
<bts3685|vps>   .||.   .||  ||. .||....|
<bts3685|vps> .|'''''|      /.\      '||\   /||` '||''''|
<bts3685|vps> || .         // \\      ||\\.//||   ||   .
<bts3685|vps> || |''||    //...\\     ||     ||   ||'''|
<bts3685|vps> ||    ||   //     \\    ||     ||   ||
<bts3685|vps> `|....|' .//       \\. .||     ||. .||....|
<bts3685|vps> aww boo. didn't paste the whole thing correctly. oh well, got the point across.
<bts3685|vps> enjoy april fools', ya jerk
<MutantTurkey> what was that?
<PennBot> what or correct
<MutantTurkey> you lost the game?
<MutantTurkey> everyone, please don't run "cowsay -f sodomized" through here
<waltman> Yes, this is a family channel
<bts3685|vps> oh, it was originally "the game"
<bts3685|vps> andrew: ^
<ChinnoDog> ASCII art fail. Its no good if you have to explain it. Just give up.
<ssweeny> not that it was really that funny to start with
 * ssweeny thinks we need to have an intervention with bts3685|vps and the game
<ChinnoDog> lol
<bts3685|vps> DANG IT
<bts3685|vps> again
 * waltman thinks the only way to win the game is to not play
<ssweeny> WIN
<bts3685|vps> that's not winning, that's just cheating. a victory through cheating is not a true victory
<waltman> It depends on how lame the game is.
<bts3685|vps> harumph
<waltman> Quite.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-02
<andrew> bts3685|vps: Thanks. I lost the game.
<andrew> darn screen sessions with backlog
<MutantTurkey> there is a war going on for your mind, if you are thinking you are winning.
<andrew> looks like I'm losing that as well
<ssweeny> unless you're thinking of the game like bts3685|vps
<MutantTurkey> I was not thinking of that game, I was reminded of a song by Flobots called "we are winning" from the album "fight with tools". An excellent record if i do say so myself.
<InHisName> I have a mind, thank you very much.
<InHisName> I am NOT loosing that!
<InHisName> However every birth day I seem to loose a bit of something . .   .    .     .     .
<InHisName> a piece of my    .   .   .   .   youth
<jackson> o/
<InHisName> I'd easily agree to a million losses of 'the game' to exchange for one single win of a piece of lost youth.
<bts3685|vps> effing hell you guys. it's true. screen + irssi is like a timebomb for the Game. which i just lost.
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, you never said if you actually wanted a diaspora invite
<ChinnoDog> I wouldn't know what to do with it
<ChinnoDog> Is it FB without the proprietaryness?
<ssweeny> more or less
<ssweeny> it's reminiscent of fb before it got so annoying
<pleia2> it's facebook but without all the people you signed up to facebook to communicate with ;)
<ssweeny> exactly
<ssweeny> those people are what made it annoying
<pleia2> everyone on diaspora knows how to communicate with you properly so you don't even need to log into it ever
<ssweeny> the perfect social network :)
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: I never have to log into it?
<ChinnoDog> So I sign up and then forget it ever existed in the first place?
<ssweeny> yep
<ssweeny> tbh that's probably what i'll end up doing
<ChinnoDog> What is the point of that?
<ChinnoDog> I already don't use identi.ca
<rmg51> I'm way ahead of all of you.....
<rmg51> I don't use any of those things :-D
<ChinnoDog> It isn't even out of alpha
<ChinnoDog> It only exists because a few people were dissapointed in Facebook's privacy policy, and they hardly represent the majority
 * ChinnoDog thinks it is destined for mediocrity
<ChinnoDog> Anyone need any 2gb hard drives?
<anduril> ...
<anduril> do you mean thumb drives?
<anduril> cause otherwise 0_o
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<ChinnoDog> You could put an adapter on it, but it wouldn't fit in your pocket very well
<ChinnoDog> At least if it was on your keychain you wouldn't be able to lose it very easily.
<ChinnoDog> Hardware goes into my closet to die.. this is so sad
<anduril> doubt it'd work for very long those old drives werent very shock proof
<ChinnoDog> They are Quantum drives too. Not very reliable.
<ChinnoDog> I have 4 2gb, 2 20gb, and a 18gb 68-pin SCSI drive
<ChinnoDog> I should probably zero them out before I chuck them.
<ChinnoDog> I've taken on a burden instead of making use of old parts
<anduril> or smash em
<ChinnoDog> too much wokr
<ChinnoDog> work
<ChinnoDog> I have an external USB to IDE adapter
<ChinnoDog> no external SCSI adapter though
<ChinnoDog> I might have to harvest its magnets for my refridgerator
 * ChinnoDog writes some zeros
<ChinnoDog> This must be the slowest 20gb hard disk on earth
<ChinnoDog> No worries here. No one will have the patience to ever look for data on it.
<InHisName> So izzat where you'll stuff your pr0n ?
<ChinnoDog> It isn't fast enough for pr0n
<anduril> mm cold pizza
<waltman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/caseywest/5581885011
<PennBot> Title: It's Happy Hour, Damnit. | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: zeroing out doesn't prevent recovery from things like foremost or testdisk. might want to get yourself some thermite insteaad
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: Reference one verified report of data recovered from a modern hard drive that has been wiped
<bts3685|vps> that's like saying "reference one verified report of mysql serving requests"; it's status quo. http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8257-how-to-recover-lost-files-after-you-accidentally-wipe-your-hard-drive
<PennBot> Title: How to recover lost files after you accidentally wipe your hard drive | Linux.com (at www.linux.com)
<ChinnoDog> That is about how to reconstruct data that is already there
<anduril> there's a difference between recovering deleted files and recovering information thats been wiped with multiple passes of zeros
<bts3685|vps> nope
<ChinnoDog> That is not recovery of data after the disk has been erased
<ChinnoDog> You only need one pass of zeros on a modern disk
<ChinnoDog> No one has ever recovered data from a modern disk below the level of what was written
<anduril> three passes doesnt take that long :)
<ChinnoDog> That is like the argument for taking vitamin suppliments. It doesn't cost much, no one knows if you need it, might as well do it
<anduril> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_remanence like always wikipedia has some decent links about this stuff
<PennBot> Title: Data remanence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<anduril> I thought 3 passes was the DoD level but apparently it was 7 but now they require physical destruction or degaussing instead
<ChinnoDog> That is theoretical
<ChinnoDog> It was much easier to do on old hard disks with low density platters
<ChinnoDog> Even then it isn't that easy
<bts3685|vps> huh. lookit that, as long as the drive is over 15GB and modern ATA, one pass suffices
<bts3685|vps> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_remanence#Feasibility_of_recovering_overwritten_data
<PennBot> Title: Data remanence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ChinnoDog> yup
<bts3685|vps> i wish they mentioned which specific ATA spec though. prolly ATA-II?
<ChinnoDog> See that, I could have just save y'all hours of sitting around waiting for disks to be erased
<ChinnoDog> Also, this will help kill the dd suspense: http://fosswire.com/post/2007/08/command-line-progress-bar-a-progress-bar-for-dd/
<PennBot> Title: Command line progress bar - a progress bar for dd | FOSSwire (at fosswire.com)
<bts3685|vps> know about that, already... i usually use DBAN (and overwrite with randomized data rather than zero-ing out), which has a nice and purty ncurses(?) interface with progress bar and all
<bts3685|vps> i can't remember if dban iso runs in freedos image or uses a tiny linux kernel...
<bts3685|vps> or shred/wipe
<bts3685|vps> shred should be a part of coreutils (i'm on ver. 8.10), and wipe is at wipe.sourceforge.net
<bts3685|vps> which reminds me, rm was updatd to prevent accidental -rf /'s. but i wonder what effect dd if=/dev/zero of=`mount|grep " / "|awk '{print $1}'|grep dev` bs=512 will do...
<bts3685|vps> time to load up an inconsequential VM! :D
<ChinnoDog> Wiping would be a lot more convenient if it was built into the hdd firmware
<bts3685|vps> hahahaha. whooooo boy.
<bts3685|vps> so i have good news and bad news.
<bts3685|vps> good news is that the rm -rf / obfuscation i mentioned above using mount, grep, etc. TOTALLY works.
<bts3685|vps> the bad news is that it totally works.
 * bts3685|vps goes off to #ubuntu to test it out
<ChinnoDog> There isn't going to be any protection from you working around the warnings for noobs
<bts3685|vps> "HOW TO HACK WIRELESS! is actually a script built into ubuntu! dd if=/dev/zero..."
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-03
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: i just tried it on an ubu vm.
<bts3685|vps> as long as you pass it to sudo, no warnings.
<anduril> ChinnoDog one of the articles there on wikipedia talked about secureerase being built into the latest ATA standards but now I cant find it
<bts3685|vps> also,  a totally hosed filesystem
<bts3685|vps> hosed / filesystem at least. you're a little safe if you have /home etc. on diff. partitions
<ChinnoDog> Or you didn't ignore world backup day
<bts3685|vps> true
<bts3685|vps> but either way it requires a baremetal os reinstall.
<ChinnoDog> I have a lot of modems
<ChinnoDog> I haven't even used a house phone in years
<waltman> You can never have too many modems or house phones
<ChinnoDog> .. in 1990. lol
<ChinnoDog> One of these modems I purchased for $12 with the intention of connecting it to an asterisk box
<ChinnoDog> I have 5 of them. Two of them are ISA
<ChinnoDog> I have enough to start my own BBS.
<ChinnoDog> oops, one is an ISA network card. I still have enough for a BBS.
<pleia2> you should talk to bts3685|vps, he wants to run a BBS
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: I haz 4 modems for your BBS
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: ORLY?? i was gonna run a bbs over ethernet, but oh MAN.
<bts3685|vps> wouldn't be very accesible though.
<ChinnoDog> They are /real/ modems too, not winmodems
<bts3685|vps> not a lot of copper lines these days, and dial-in doesn't work over fiber/digital signal
<ChinnoDog> It won't? Everyone gets free long distance nowadays, right?
<bts3685|vps> ^
<bts3685|vps> we'd have to start our own copper line provider service. hahaha
<ChinnoDog> You can still get local loop..
<ChinnoDog> lol
<bts3685|vps> SO I CAN BBS WITH MYSELF ALL DAY LONG?
<bts3685|vps> JOY!
<pleia2> oh go bbs yourself
<bts3685|vps> nah, there are, i belive, telnet-in bbses that work over ethernet
<ChinnoDog> Yes, but no one uses them anymore. IRC was designed as the replacement for t-con and a lot of people don't even do that anymore. :-)
<bts3685|vps> http://www.synchro.net/ for instance
<PennBot> Title: Synchronet BBS Software (at www.synchro.net)
<bts3685|vps> LLEVINS WOULD USE IT
<bts3685|vps> and jedijf
<ChinnoDog> Some of the BBSs eventualy started providing graphical clients that did less than a modern web page could do.
<ChinnoDog> Though, they did work over a 14.4k modem at reasonable speed
<bts3685|vps> synchro has some gui clients available even i think. :)
<bts3685|vps> http://wiki.synchro.net/resource:term looks like they're actually all just  ssh/telnet graphical clients :)
<PennBot> Title: Synchronet Terminal Programs (at wiki.synchro.net)
<bts3685|vps> oh, and zmodem
<ChinnoDog> zmodem came along late in the game
<bts3685|vps> oldschool_shit++
<bts3685|vps> and ssh even later :P
<pleia2> we were still running an inn2 server for one of our clients until last year
<ChinnoDog> kermit was 7-bit and people kept hacking off the first bit of every byte in their binary download
<ChinnoDog> xmodem was the first widely used binary download protocol I think
<ChinnoDog> ymodem came after that but few terminals supported it
<ChinnoDog> zmodem came in at the beginning of the internet area. It was only slightly faster than xmodem.
<ChinnoDog> s/area/era
 * ChinnoDog throws them all in the trash
 * ChinnoDog sighs
<pleia2> if you're feeling adventurous you could see if free geek penn wants it
<bts3685|vps> you could still make a local intercom system with asterisk as long as they aren't winmodems
<pleia2> they still have a lot of dial up clients last I knew
<ChinnoDog> Even though that may be true, I seriously doubt they have a shortage of modems
<ChinnoDog> no, I think I'll be kind and keep my trash to myself
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: you should build a hackerspace and make a PTSN network!
<bts3685|vps> confuse the skiddies ;)
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: they said they couldn't use linux because all they have is winmodems, not enough regular modems
<bts3685|vps> "WTF, WHAT IS THIS IPX NONSENSE?"
<bts3685|vps> oohhh
<ChinnoDog> ooh
<pleia2> you could just call and offer them, worst they can say is "no, we don't want that junk" :)
<ChinnoDog> I need to save the modems for linux peeps?
<pleia2> they probably still won't switch to linux, but they did express the need when I was there a couple years ago
<bts3685|vps> oh, also, http://linmodems.org/
<PennBot> Title: linmodems.org (at linmodems.org)
<bts3685|vps> i guess you CAN use winmodems in linux these days. huh.
<pleia2> neat
<bts3685|vps> IT'S ONLY A DECADE TOO LATE LOLZ.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> Two of my modems are identical. I wonder how that happened.
<bts3685|vps> no but seriously. start a hackerspace and use those modems. :) REUSE OLD HARDWARE!
<ChinnoDog> that is crazy bts. No one is going to use that
<ChinnoDog> You want them, come and get them
<bts3685|vps> i am in louisiana!
<bts3685|vps> also i has no spare box
<pleia2> maybe one of them is broken
<ChinnoDog> If it was broken I would have chucked it. I only save broken power supplies, and those are going in the trash too
<bts3685|vps> OH! a lot of security door systems (keypads, etc.) still use copper rj-11 lines
<bts3685|vps> since it's a P-t-P line to the door access control node, it's a lot more secure. unless you rip the panel off and hook up a tone generator of some sort, like matthew broderick in Wargames did
<pleia2> why do you save broken power supplies?
<bts3685|vps> he probably removes the good capacitators, transistors, etc.
<bts3685|vps> usually when a PSU blows, it's only one or two that go
<ChinnoDog> Only in theory, bts. What I usually end up doing is hacking off the power supply connectors and soldering together splitters and extensions when I am too lazy/cheap to buy them.
<ChinnoDog> In practice it is too much work to pry off the bad parts. If I realy wanted them I would just go to radio shack.
<bts3685|vps> i thought maybe you did it for ecological ethic reasons :(
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> being_green--
<bts3685|vps> throwing_out_reusable_stuff--
<pleia2> being_purple++
<bts3685|vps> but then again, i'm also a cheap-ass. i'd rather spend time than money. hehe
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: is that the opposite of being green? If it isn't we need a good word for not being green.
<pleia2> evil, probably
<bts3685|vps> aww. pleia2 beat me to it. :(
<ChinnoDog> I want to counter that but I fear it would only lead to a senseless debate about global warming which I don't care to have
<ChinnoDog> So, evil ti is.
<ChinnoDog> it
<bts3685|vps> guys
<bts3685|vps> on 2012.03.14
<bts3685|vps> remind me to buy ninjit.su
<bts3685|vps> OH
<bts3685|vps> OH WAIT
<bts3685|vps> 04.19
<bts3685|vps> I CAN BUY JIT.SU
<bts3685|vps> nin.jit.su++
<bts3685|vps> hmmm.. jyt.su is available...
<bts3685|vps> aaaand now it isn't. ;)
<bts3685|vps> nyn.jyt.su++
<bts3685|vps> ju.jyt.su++
<InHisName> @later SamuraiAlba "Did you check out this site on NEW bacon technology ?  http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/readwriteweb_announces_major_investment.php"
<PennBot> I don't have a clue!
<InHisName> @help later
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: There is no command "later".
<InHisName> help later
<InHisName> @help help
<PennBot> InHisName: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<InHisName> @help
<PennBot> InHisName: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<InHisName> @list commands
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: 'commands' is not a valid plugin.
<InHisName> @list
<PennBot> InHisName: Admin, Alias, Anonymous, BadWords, Channel, ChannelLogger, Config, Filter, Games, Infobot, Karma, Later, Math, Misc, Nickometer, Owner, Seen, Status, String, URL, Unix, Utilities, Weather, and Web
<InHisName> @help Later
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: There is no command "later".
<InHisName> @Later
<PennBot> I don't have a clue!
<InHisName> @later stuff here and there
<PennBot> I have no idea.
<bts3685|vps> @later tell SamuraiAlba Did you check out this site on NEW bacon technology ?  http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/readwriteweb_announces_major_investment.php (per InHisName)
<PennBot> bts3685|vps: The operation succeeded.
<bts3685|vps> ^
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-26
<Sadin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/554017_347178231986010_206138266090008_879037_152316044_n.jpg
<Sadin> my life from age 8 to 15
<Sadin> my god....
<rmg51> everyone keeps forgetting there is no PennBot
<rmg51> now let's see how long it takes to crash ArchBot since it's in two channels
<jedijf> 3 channels actually
<rmg51> better yet :-D
<waltman> I need to get up to Zern's at some point. It's been years.
<Sadin> What happned to Penn bot
<Sadin> waltman i go there all the time with my grandpa :D
<cythes> Sadin, You can find me at Deal me in games every saturday from 6:00 till 10 ish. Getting my ass handed to me in magic lol
<Sadin> cythes are you those people that sell the used games and consoles and you have the shop inside and outside the store?
<cythes> Nope card game shop just opened a few weeks ago Sadin
<Sadin> cythes oh awesome!
<Sadin> ill have to go now that its getting warmer
<cythes> Yeah, they do all kinds of events from Yugioh, pokemon and magic. I am finding that I love playing magic.
<Sadin> cythes ive never learned to play magic i wanted too though
<cythes> Its a fun game all in all. If it made me get rid of the other two... that should say something... xD
<Sadin> cythes yeah i wanted to play it on steam but it only works for windows and not on my mac
<Sadin> so i was debating getting the cards irl
<Sadin> how much you guys sell em for?
<cythes> Well $13 for a regular deck (Comes with a bosterpack) then the event decks are $25 but they have dice and a boster pack as well as some awesomely playable cards. (Its built to dive right into competitive action) the other decks are just simply play around things.
<Sadin> $25 ones are for jumping right in to play
<Sadin> ?
<cythes> Sadin, you can jump into them all but Event decks are just that.
<Sadin> OKay
<cythes> PennBot ?
<PennBot> No idea!
<cythes> good
<cythes> AlexanderAzimov?
<cythes> alexanderazimov?
<cythes> Guess not lol
<Sadin> lol
<EvilResistance> is pennbot back?
<EvilResistance> PennBot: test
<PennBot> I don't have a clue.
<EvilResistance> bleh
<EvilResistance> oh its lagging
<EvilResistance> figures
<cythes> PennBot, AlexanderAzimov
<PennBot> Dunno!
<cythes> Ohk then
 * cythes is going to sleep
<Sadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/#/d4u2oqs heres my #! desk what you guys think?
<PennBot> Title: ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<ArchBot> Title: ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<Sadin> double bot post
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> Hi
<rmg51> o/
<Sadin> pleia2 ! ochosi is letting me help port Bluebird to GTK3 !
<pleia2> Sadin: yay! :D
<pleia2> I'm so glad you got involved with them
<Sadin> i am too i always wanted to learn gtk themeing
<Sadin> didnt know where to start
<pleia2> :)
<Sadin> but if gtk3 is CSS im set im a webdesigner :D
<pleia2> hehe
<Sadin> gtg pleia2 in school the periods almost out
<pleia2> later
<MobileTurkey> hey all
<MobileTurkey> Sadin: gtk3 is sweet cakes
<MobileTurkey> much cruft of gtk2 is gone
<MobileTurkey> performance is still not great but they're finally only using cairo
<MobileTurkey> which is good
<MobileTurkey> no more gpixmap basically wrapping xlib calls...
<adom> jedijf: honeynet? ill google...
<adom> http://i.imgur.com/2TZXW.jpg
<jedijf> adom: i came across another one while reading too, i'll post it in channel when i get near the book
<adom> 'preciate it
<jedijf> adom: honeyd or any of the similar, or this for catching malware http://dionaea.carnivore.it/
<PennBot`> Title: dionaea catches bugs (at dionaea.carnivore.it)
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<EvilResistance> not again
<EvilResistance> did PennBot glitch itself again
 * EvilResistance facepalms
<EvilResistance> i thought i fixed that internet issue
<EvilResistance> i wonder if its still broken...
<EvilResistance> PennBot: bacon
<PennBot> The Almighty Food of the Gods
<EvilResistance> okay, so it remembers that...
<EvilResistance> now why did the thing not keep the old data...
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: here is the rules for you to live by: http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/2373390/THE+RULES+OF+BACON/
<PennBot> Title: THE RULES OF BACON (at www.funnyjunk.com)
<MobileTurkey> Sadin: ever read that?
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> bacvon
<MbSadin> SamuraiAlba that Duel Quad core is yours right?
<SamuraiAlba> yup
<SamuraiAlba> It's ... 2 Quad Core Xeon 5335 2.0Ghz CPUs, 4 73gb SAS 10k drives, HP P400 controller, 4GB ram ECC FB RAM DIMM
<MbSadin> SmauraiAlba okay save it please :3 my dad will get it for me for my birthday
<SamuraiAlba> cool beans
<SamuraiAlba> when?
<SamuraiAlba> $275 if you pick it up :)
<MbSadin> Closer to early may lol
<MbSadin> SamuraiAlba okay lol and what about the website you wanted :3
<SamuraiAlba> Looking for a decent looking PC sales website
<MbSadin> A redesign?
<SamuraiAlba> I take visa, MC, Amex, Discover
<SamuraiAlba> a design in general
<SamuraiAlba> It's blank
<SamuraiAlba> www.insightpctech.com
<MbSadin> Okay well you want me to design it cause im not proficient enough with PHP and such to program the functionality
<jedijf> payment options - credit cards, cash or bacon
<MbSadin> i do design for the most part.
<SamuraiAlba> Sure :)
<SamuraiAlba> I got my Squareup.com reader :)
<SamuraiAlba> woowoo!
<MbSadin> SamuraiAlba wanna see my desktop
<SamuraiAlba> sure
<MbSadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/#/d4u2oqs
<PennBot> Title: ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<MbSadin> yay @PennBot your back!
<SamuraiAlba> nice
<SamuraiAlba> picking my summer I, II, and III session classes atm
<SamuraiAlba> 5 chosen
<SamuraiAlba> 7 more to go
<MbSadin> cool
<SamuraiAlba> oops
<SamuraiAlba> 2
<SamuraiAlba> 2 more
<MbSadin> trying to play around in python
<SamuraiAlba> cool beans
<MbSadin> oh and SamuraiAlba look what i joined http://shimmerporject.org
<MbSadin> helping them main devs port the themes to gtk3
<SamuraiAlba> sweet!
<SamuraiAlba> installing Joomla atm so it does't look empty
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> there we go
<SamuraiAlba> MbSadin, you got PM
<MbSadin> SamuraiAlba D: whyyyyy joomla
<MbSadin> its like the worssst....
<SamuraiAlba> you can change it
<SamuraiAlba> I dont mind LOL
<SamuraiAlba> It's a placeholder
<MbSadin> okay good lol!
<MbSadin> Whew
<MbSadin> my heart sank a bit there
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> Any ideas?
<MbSadin> pleia2 i have push/pull rights to bluebird!!! cant wait to get started my new debian machine running xfce almost has my dev environment setup!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-27
<InHisName> MbSadin: how many new machine do you kneed ?   MacBook for Christmas, New one with debian running xfce, and a server for birthday.   Are you gonna campaign for flag-day presents too ?
<MbSadin> InHisName im reffering to my os
<MbSadin> wrong term lol
<MbSadin> ive had the same xfce for years lol
<MbSadin> i mean desktop
<MbSadin> sigh i cant pick my words today
<pleia2> MbSadin: yay!
<MbSadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/art/Xfce-desktop-4-26-12-8PM-292506091
<PennBot> Title: #! Xfce desktop 4/26/12 ~8PM by ~ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<InHisName> First good morning to all
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<passstab> http://dissociatedpress.net/2012/03/27/ubuntu-were-not-linux/
<passstab> makes me glad i left :)
<andrew> Meh, I'm starting to seriously consider switching as well. Unity is pretty much the entire reason. It's a pain to use outside of their use cases.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all, and to all some good bacon!
<SamuraiAlba> May the bacon be with you all!
 * SamuraiAlba goes on to testify!
<cythes> So what is up peoples?
<jedijf> passstab: so are you downstream upstram now?
<jedijf> *upstream
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-28
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> hi
<InHisName> Morning wed, missed tues and feeling a trifle bette
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: hey I saw an old friend on the train
<MobileTurkey> then he mentions hive76
<MobileTurkey> and that he's interested in playing with the tomahawk err 3d printer.
<MobileTurkey> how can I hook him up?
<MobileTurkey> with the group
<JonathanD> MobileTurkey: tonight is open house.
<MobileTurkey> wow cool.
<MobileTurkey> JonathanD: any links?
<JonathanD> Come to open house.
<JonathanD> http://www.hive76.org/calander events.
<PennBot> Title: Calendar (at www.hive76.org)
<InHisName> Good show, MobileTurkey
<MobileTurkey> what?
<JonathanD> MobileTurkey: what sort of links are you looking for?
<MobileTurkey> that was good enough
<MobileTurkey> :-)
<JonathanD> Ok :)
<MobileTurkey> he just needed some basic info
<JonathanD> MobileTurkey: you should go to open house.
<MobileTurkey> I can't. Unfortunately I have more than enough annoying relatives coming to town
<JonathanD> erm.
<adom> i think *maybe* there's a problem with his connection?
<JonathanD> That there may be
<passstab> hi n2diy
<passstab> is funny this kinda thing is taken for granted on bigger channels
<JonathanD> passstab: taken for granted in what way?
<JonathanD> Most large channels will banforward :)
<passstab> never discussed
<passstab> people are always comming and going
<n2diy> hi passstab, and JonathanD
<JonathanD> n2diy: are you unbroken? :)
<passstab> he talks!!
<adom> IT'S ALIVE!
<n2diy> no, are you the one the ratted on me? :)
<n2diy> I'm trying to get xchat-gnome to auto login with my freenode pw, but it isn't working. I had to keep unplugging my cat5 cable, because xchat-gnome was crashing when the auto connect failed.
<JonathanD> n2diy: I'm not :)
<JonathanD> I didn't, I mean.
<JonathanD> ratted you out to who? :)
<passstab> xchat is crap
 * passstab is useing it and should shut up
<n2diy> JonathanD, I was getting auto connected to #fix_your_connection, some channel was complaining about my connects and disconnects, but it wouldn't tell me which one!?
<JonathanD> n2diy: that happens. See which channel you cna't join :)
<JonathanD> if you have auto-join, the failed one should show up in your status window
<n2diy> The only reason I'm using it is it is the one I'm familiar with, tried xchat, and didn't care for it.
<passstab> is xchat diffrent from xchat gnome?
<n2diy> passstab, actually, its xchat IRC that came pre-installed with Xubuntu, and I loaded xchat-gnome.
<n2diy> yes
<passstab> Xubuntu!!?!?!?
<passstab> WHY????
<n2diy> passstab, because years ago I was trying to shoe horn linux into a box with 128m of ram, with a 4g hard drive.
<passstab> Xubuntu is slower then gnome 2
<passstab> http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7520/
<PennBot> Title: Lubuntu: Floats Like a Butterfly, Stings Like a Bee | Linux Magazine (at www.linux-mag.com)
<n2diy> passstab, yes, I recently read there is no performance difference anymore, didn't know it was slower now.
<passstab> if you start with a base install
<n2diy> I'm thinking of changing, 11.10 is a disaster IMO.
<passstab> and and get xfce4/xfce4goodies
<passstab> THEN you will have a faster system
<passstab> xubuntu is a lousy implementation
<n2diy> passstab, I'll have to dust off the test box and give it a try.
<passstab> i'm using debian testing personally
<n2diy> I have no complaints with Xubuntu, and I have a couple of boxes in the wild that are doing ok. But one is really munged up, I think the user tried an upgrade. He thinks he knows alot about computers, but all he's ever done is install Windows.
<passstab> lol that sux
<n2diy> passstab, yep, his box was working fine for a year, and now its afu, can't figure out what is going on over the phone, so I need to get in front of the box. That was supposed to happen this morning, but he never called.
<passstab> ALWAYS have two computers ready
<passstab> :)
<n2diy> passstab, I do! But he doesn't. He threw one away a while back, could have strangled him. (we're still friends)
<passstab> lol i wouldn't ask what text editor HE uses
<n2diy> I haven't bought any new hardware or software since 2000.
<passstab> RPI?
<passstab> i'm pritty good in that respect
<n2diy> passstab, no, you wouldn't want to ask him that, because I don't think he could tell you!
<passstab> but i need a RPI :D
<n2diy> passstab, what's RPI?
<passstab> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<PennBot> Title: Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte! (at www.raspberrypi.org)
<MobileTurkey> yeah...
<MobileTurkey> we're all on the order list....
<passstab> hi PennBot
<MobileTurkey> passstab: I say all ubuntu implementations are lousey
 * passstab dosn't say hi to MobileTurkey 
 * passstab is rude
<MobileTurkey> actually sorry, all "catch-all" implementations are less effecient
<passstab> ??
<passstab> what is catch-all?
<MobileTurkey> basically Xubuntu works for _everyone_ therefore more crap is loaded than your customized, very specific base install and addition of a few utilities _you_ need.
<MobileTurkey> one size fits all
<passstab> right
<MobileTurkey> xubuntu is designed to "just work" for everything, so they throw a lot of stuff that any user in any circumstance may need.
<passstab> it IS what some people are looking for
<MobileTurkey> which is good in some sense, when you are looking for speed it is not.
<MobileTurkey> right
<jedijf> wow, finally
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: what?
<jedijf> you get it
<MobileTurkey> :P
<jedijf> don't always shoot it down, just do for yourself your way
<passstab> :P
<MobileTurkey> that's why we use funroll loops with -O7 with our overclocked gentoo boxes...
<passstab> but i think ubuntu isn't the way to go
<jedijf> that's why i am always typing, for those that it is /appropriate/ for, alternate install cli only and guild up <-- still minority
<MobileTurkey> it's the way to go for some people.
<jedijf> *build
<n2diy> He, I did three laptop installs with Xubuntu, with the "customers" looking over my shoulder, and it just worked, I was amazed. Those boxes are still running, and the users love them.
<n2diy> Hey
<MobileTurkey> passstab: certain users do like it.
<MobileTurkey> n2diy: never do installs in front of users...
<MobileTurkey> i swear its just a asking for something to go wrong...
<n2diy> MobileTurkey, they were buying beers.
<passstab> it's like showing how meat is made
<MobileTurkey> ah
<MobileTurkey> pink slime buntu
<MobileTurkey> ?
<passstab> lol
<MobileTurkey> http://144.118.94.146/mathimages/node/5
<PennBot> Title: Platonic Solids | The Math Images Project (at 144.118.94.146)
<MobileTurkey> can everyone look at that image down the page and tell me if they like the box design around it?
<passstab> love pink
<passstab> slime
<MobileTurkey> "here are the different platonic solids"
<passstab> things like this
<passstab> http://dissociatedpress.net/2012/03/27/ubuntu-were-not-linux/
<passstab> and the contributer agreement
<n2diy> MobileTurkey, looks ok, and like a lot of work.
<MobileTurkey> n2diy: heh
<MobileTurkey> passstab: yes the website doesnt mention it's linux
<MobileTurkey> I was talking to some noob running unity he was like " ilove ubuntu omg." i was like yeah linux is great... "OH MY GOD UBUNTU IS WAY BETTER LINUX SUCKS BALH BALAAHAHALH"...
<MobileTurkey> sigh...
<MobileTurkey> I don't remember the exact words but i just wanted to crawl in a hole
<passstab> wow
<passstab> ubuntu is better then linux :(
<n2diy> This doesn't surprise me. Vendor lock anyone?
<MobileTurkey> there are spies among us
<passstab> and mark calls debian part of the ubuntu ecosystem
<passstab> THE NERV!!
<MobileTurkey> ..................
<MobileTurkey> -_-
<passstab>   /_\
<passstab>      '
<n2diy> Of course, something that is too good won't last. Now that I have a small herd of boxes in the wild, Ubuntu is doing this crap, and making disaster like 11.10. I'm waiting to look at 12.04, and I'm looking back at Debian again.
<passstab> deb deb debian !!!
<MobileTurkey> though isn't 12.04 supposedly a 5 year release?
<jedijf> if crap is desktop environment, blame yourself....it's easy to switch
<MobileTurkey> lts?
<MobileTurkey> yeah use tde...
<MobileTurkey> :p
<jedijf> and after 12.04 hits and all the unity love follows, what will everyone bash?
<jedijf> the love is already starting with the beta
<n2diy> jedijf, yes, and I did do the switch to gnome-classic, but I didn't want do go through that over the phone with the users I'm supporting.
<passstab> contributer agreements
<jedijf> hmm, and actually the xubu logo bashing has begun so .....
<passstab> ??
<passstab> xubu logo?
<jedijf> new xubuntu logo mouse thingy
<n2diy> I hope 12.04 is an LTS, at least that way I won't mind doing a bunch of hand holding with my users, but I'm not doing it every six months.
<jedijf> n2diy: it is
<n2diy> Has anybody seen it yet?
<jedijf> n2diy: you can, and do system testing!
<passstab> jedijf, you don't think there are legitimate reasons to hate ubu?
<n2diy> jedijf, I know, but little stuff, like trying to earn a living gets in the way.
<jedijf> passstab: no that's stupid, why hate..it it affects you that much switch distros or lfs
<MobileTurkey> I mean I don't have to use something to hate it...
<passstab> i did
<jedijf> n2diy: cliff notes, the early reviews are all favorable
<MobileTurkey> "favorable"
<passstab> and i'm not talking about "it's not for me"
<jedijf> wubi not included
<MobileTurkey> thats what they said about enron.
<jedijf> lol
<n2diy> Besides, I can screw things up here just fine, I don't need to be playing with +1 stuff.
<jedijf> i face much hippocracy doing this advocacy stuff. bash ubuntu is stylish these days - love mint (based on ubuntu) you're cool, use backtrack (built on ubu) you're l33t, but don't know what nmap is - please people *give me a break*
<jedijf> mark, you owe me $5
<jedijf> pleia2: ^^ make sure he sees that
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: thats why we all use arch....
<passstab> people like mint cause it has a classic desktop
<MobileTurkey> "classic"
<jedijf> i use different stuff because I like to learn
<MobileTurkey> what's that?
<n2diy> jedijf, I've been advocating (X)Ubuntu since 5.10, and I love it, but 11.10 and Unity are a disaster.
<jedijf> classic is tty young boy
<passstab> ...
<passstab> oh right
<MobileTurkey> yeah I though Xubuntu was great around 7.10
<passstab> i'm sorry
 * jedijf gets his stone tablets out
<MobileTurkey> !xkcd real programmers
<MobileTurkey> http://xkcd.com/378/
<MobileTurkey> relevant
<PennBot> Title: xkcd: Real Programmers (at xkcd.com)
 * MobileTurkey gets his abacus out
<n2diy> I'm playing around with learning Python, is that portable to that Raspberry ARM machine?
<passstab> yip
<n2diy> cool
<passstab> the pi is named for py
<jedijf> n2diy: when is the 8's and 9's unity was branded UNR, everyone thought it was 'neat'. change is just difficult, timing is well, just has to be done, 12.04 /should/ be more accepted. It's looking that way. Gnome Foundation has some blame in this, but Unity has provided them with a shield.
<passstab> not everyone thought it was neet
<jedijf> and it's presented opportunities for TDE, Mate, Cinnamon (sic)
<n2diy> jedijf, whats UNR ?
<jedijf> Ubuntu netbook Remix
<passstab> i herd ubu folks saying unity WON'T be like unr
<n2diy> ok. And that's what threw me, I've never used a portable device, so I wasn't familiar with the interface.
<passstab> to defend the decision
<passstab> TDE?
<jedijf> see your cousin
<jedijf> oh, he's gone
<passstab> oh
<jedijf> that's mutant's baby
<passstab> tryinity
<jedijf> deprecated codebase ftw
<jedijf> s/w/l maybe
<n2diy> that reminds me, I ended up here because I can't join #gramps.
<jedijf> why not?
<n2diy> jedijf, freenode doesn't think I'm n2diy, and tells me I need to msg nickserv with my pw, and I'm trying to configure xchat-gnome to do it automagically.
<jedijf> n2diy: you're welcome to join *both*
<n2diy> ?
<jedijf> you said you were here because you weren't there
<n2diy> yes, #gramps won't let me post until I register with my pw.
<jedijf> n2diy: iirc its in the network (freenode) setting part
<jedijf> been awhile since i used it though
<n2diy> jedijf, yes I think your right. I just tried joining #ubuntu, and I was ignored.
<n2diy> just looked on #freenode, and I'm banned from #ubuntu. See, I don't need +1 to get into trouble.
<passstab> is cause you are supposed to join #debian :D
<n2diy> passstab, I was on #linux, but I'm not now, wonder if I've been banned there too?
<passstab> weird
<n2diy> nope, I'm on #linux now. (I just registered my pw with freenode.)
<passstab> do know why you might have been?
<passstab> maybe the dis/re connecting
<n2diy> passstab, yes, I was trying to configure xchat-gnome to auto login for me, and it kept crashing while trying. I had to keep disconnecting and reconnecting my LAN cable to change things in prefrences.
<passstab> i know
<passstab> but that might have got you banned?
<n2diy> passstab, that's my guess, found the rat.
<passstab> do you need someone else to get you unbanned?
<JonathanD> it did get him banned.
<n2diy> passstab, I don't know? I'm not worried about #ubuntu, that is my channel of last resort.
<passstab> lol
<JonathanD> 16:41:45 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b n2diy*!*darryl@h39.255.55.139.dynamic.ip.windstream.net$##fix_your_connection] by Myrtti
<JonathanD> n2diy: you should probably just poke Myrtti and ask he remove it, anyway.
<passstab> how would he?
<JonathanD> private message
<n2diy> JonathanD, yes, but i want to get the log in fixed first.
<passstab> i don't know how to do it either
<n2diy> I have a plan, just need to stop chatting and start playing. Not a lot of motivation at the moment.
<JonathanD> n2diy: heh :)
<n2diy> I'm having fun here!
<passstab> playing?
<passstab> what?
<n2diy> passstab, with my log in settings
<passstab> aha fun fun fun
<n2diy> passstab, that's what I should be doing, but I'm having more fun here, so I'm not motivated to be doing that.
<passstab> i found it
<passstab> server settings
<passstab> ty google
<passstab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto#Settings_for_Networks
<PennBot> Title: XChatHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2diy> passstab, I found that too, and that are two pw boxes tried them both, and one at a time, no joy.
<n2diy> there are
<MobileTurkey> yawn
<MobileTurkey> konversation++
<n2diy> also tried using the auto connect check box, and that's what was causing xchat-gnome to crash, I think.
<n2diy> What I'm supicious of is I'm connecting to the "ubuntu servers" and not to freenode?
<n2diy> Those links are for xchat, not xchat-gnome.
<n2diy> Well, here goes nothing.
<n2diy> maybe it worked?
<MobileTurkey> suppose so?
<n2diy> I configured auto log in for ubuntu servers, instead of freenode.
<n2diy> Let me shut down xchat-gnome and restart it, see if it remembers what to do?
<jedijf> passstab: you reading and registering your nick now?
<jedijf> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<PennBot> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<n2diy> good to go, everything is working normally again, knock knock.
<MobileTurkey> Sadin: interesting CSS read
<MobileTurkey> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-css/
<PennBot> Title: Does CSS float? (at www.ibm.com)
<MobileTurkey> rather good explaination
<MobileTurkey> I love ibm's docs
<Sadin> MobileTurkey IBM has good docs
<Sadin> but some of their writers are ignorant as fuck.
<Sadin> One of them wrote and Article about NodeJS accusing it of being bad for all these reason when in fact it was better then other frameworks for those reasons when Node Devs and JoyentCloud asked them to take it down do to falsified info they refused
<MobileTurkey>  it sucks still though...
<Sadin> No
<Sadin> If you can tell me what its for then maybe
<MobileTurkey> did yo even read that article i sent you?
<Sadin> Yes
<Sadin> I skimmed it i have other stuff atm
<MobileTurkey> tell me what's what for?
<Sadin> You Said NodeJS sucks
<Sadin> When 90% of the people that are using it are using it wrongly
<MobileTurkey> nodejs? it's _designed_ to be able to write internet based applications and pages
<Sadin> no
<MobileTurkey> no?
<MobileTurkey> no what is it for then?
<Sadin> Its not Aimed directly at that people USE it for that
<Sadin> NodeJS is a alternative to AJAX
<Sadin> PHP applications that use AJAX have to stop the PHP script
<MobileTurkey> who said ajax is good?
<Sadin> its not...
<MobileTurkey> who said php is good?
<Sadin> NodeJS does what it does correctly
<MobileTurkey> node js is full of fail
<Sadin> and PHP is too apparently
<MobileTurkey> php sucks for other reasons
<MobileTurkey> weak typing and crappy code incompatible releases poor performance thats another day
<MobileTurkey> 90% of people aren't using Javascript for what it was designed for...
<MobileTurkey> apparently NodeJS isn't either.
<Sadin> Correct
<Sadin> so when people say its fail they dont see what it supposed to be used for
<Sadin> that would make it good
<MobileTurkey> and the fact the NodeJs runs it's own webserver is not a good thing.
<Sadin> *sigh* your right its not
<MobileTurkey> anyway.
<MobileTurkey> I hate the web.
<MobileTurkey> I can't wait till html and javascript go out the window by some brand new fancy technology
<Sadin> NodeJS is able to handle requests outside the main apps language keeping the application running on its own tasks without having to stop the script and tel it to do something else
<Sadin> MobileTurkey why whats bad about them?
<MobileTurkey> aka asynchronous
<Sadin> YES
<MobileTurkey> inefficient... slow bloated. xml based (html at least)
<Sadin> but asshoels are out there using it for FULL web applications and building MVC frameworks
<Sadin> and its tarnishing it
<MobileTurkey> web pages were not designed to serve full applications
<Sadin> MobileTurkey i know HTML was designed to organize scientific data
<MobileTurkey> and the idea of a "web based" application is why gmail sucks down 300mb?
<Sadin> or just data
<MobileTurkey> data
<MobileTurkey> xml sucks.
<Sadin> correct
<MobileTurkey> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?XmlSucks
<PennBot> Title: Xml Sucks (at c2.com)
<Sadin> i dont need a link i agree
<Sadin> lol
<MobileTurkey> http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/xml/
<PennBot> Title: XML Sucks (at harmful.cat-v.org)
<MobileTurkey> funny picture
<MobileTurkey> instead we should be focused on deploying applications that work over networks as actual applications.
<MobileTurkey> even using Java (cross platform) is 100x better than using the clusterfrag of internet
<passstab> i AM regestered
<Sadin> ehhhhhhhh Java
<Sadin> while it may be true i wont touch that crap
<MobileTurkey> was an example.
<MobileTurkey> I don't use it either
<MobileTurkey> http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/java
<PennBot> Title: Java Sucks (at harmful.cat-v.org)
<MobileTurkey> "If Java had true garbage collection, most programs would delete themselves upon execution. -- Robert Sewell"
<Sadin> Yeah i know
<Sadin> I would like to see python or ruby do better
<MobileTurkey> no no no no
<Sadin> Why
<Sadin> they are not only web lamguages...
<MobileTurkey> those are scripting languages.
<Sadin> Yeah your right
<MobileTurkey> dynamically interpreted langugaes.
<MobileTurkey> so they have crappier performance
<MobileTurkey> I guess you could argue that they aren't really scripting languages
<MobileTurkey> i just feel like dynamically interpreted things are a massive waste of time...
<Sadin> Id say midway.
<MobileTurkey> they _can_ work as scripting languages
<Sadin> mhm
<MobileTurkey> go C.
<MobileTurkey> Go, is also a rational language
<MobileTurkey> i'd like to see some really well built C based CGI web applications...
<MobileTurkey> i did start hacking up a C based blog
<MobileTurkey> with markdown
<MobileTurkey> but
<MobileTurkey> meh
<Sadin> I dont want to be a desktop programmer\
<Sadin> im going to use what is the standard and growing technology
<Sadin> while it may be true that other options exist
<MobileTurkey> what do you mean?
<MobileTurkey> the desktop is a standard and growing technology...
<MobileTurkey> ?
<jedijf> cloud_sadin
<jedijf> and for his bday, he's getting a piece of sky
<JonathanD> MobileTurkey: didn't you here, we're all going to use tablets now.
<MobileTurkey> no.
<MobileTurkey> no we are all not.
<MobileTurkey> this is an illusion.
<MobileTurkey> tablets will _supplement_ desktops
<MobileTurkey> that's why metro is not going to work well for windows...
<MobileTurkey> great for entertainment and angry birds. not very good for doing data processing, office work, medical applications...
<MobileTurkey> business will still rely on the desktop
<MobileTurkey> and so will home users.
<MobileTurkey> they are not the same.
<MobileTurkey> </rage>
<jedijf> hmmm mobile turkey, what was that diatribe sent from?
<passstab> MobileTurkey is right
<MobileTurkey> my Laptop.
<MobileTurkey> a fully functional yet mobile computing station.
<passstab> i saw on the blog of a kinect designer
<passstab> agreeing with him
<MobileTurkey> which uses the same HUD as a desktop.
<MobileTurkey> HCI'
<MobileTurkey> not HUD
<MobileTurkey> sorry
<passstab> or maybe the other way if your using unity
<MobileTurkey> I'm not using unity.
<jedijf> we should card distros at next release party
<MobileTurkey> card?
<jedijf> ask for id
<jedijf> lsb_release -a bouncers
<ChinnoDog> How do I use a grep inline with a tail?
<ChinnoDog> I want to tail -f my web server log so that I can see whenever lines with a specific string are displayed
<ChinnoDog> If I tail -f my log and pipe it into grep then nothing happens becaues the tail command never finishes
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-29
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: pipe to a text file and grep every once in a while
<cythes> jedijf, Using your mind tricks again?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: tail -f /var/log/syslog 2>&1 | grep -i usb
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: to look for usb
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: active
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: The point was to have it continuously update without doing it once in awhile. If I was just going to keep repeating commands I would grep first and then run through tail so I could avoid the temp file
<waltman> I just ran "tail -f access.log | grep GET" and it printed out 10 lines immediately.
<ChinnoDog> mine doesn't...
<ChinnoDog> Maybe your -f doesn't work
<waltman> no, it definitely works
<waltman> I use it all the time
<pleia2> yeah, me too
<pleia2> I thought I had misunderstood your question
<waltman> actually when I generally use is "tail --follow=name" which is better for tailing log files that get swapped out periodically
<pleia2> nice
<waltman> ChinnoDog: are you running an ancient version of tail?
<waltman> I've had similar problems grepping the output of other programs, but not tail -f.
<ChinnoDog> hinnodog@spork:/var/log/nginx$ tail --follow=www.chinnodog.com.access.log
<ChinnoDog> tail: invalid argument `www.chinnodog.com.access.log' for `--follow'
<ChinnoDog> It looks right to me
<waltman> no, it has to be literally "name"
<waltman> tail --follow=name www.chinnodog.com.access.log
<waltman> There's some system programming trick, like you don't do buffered io if stdout is a tty or a pipe.
<ChinnoDog> that still doesn't allow the pipe to run asynchronously
<ChinnoDog> the man page says that tail --follow=name is equivalent to tail -F
<ChinnoDog> I tried both, neither one cooperate with my pipe
<pleia2> ChinnoDog has a broken tail
<pleia2> only 44 minutes left in the airplane ride \o/
<waltman> try 'grep --line-buffered'
<waltman> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/trying-to-understand-pipes-cant-pipe-output-from-tail-f-to-grep-then-grep-again-646932/
<ChinnoDog> oh... I figured i tout
<ChinnoDog> it out
<ChinnoDog> user error. lol. It /does/ work, but I wasn't supplying -n= for my tail command so there wasn't anything to grep
<ChinnoDog> thanks waltman
<pleia2> -n defaults to 10
<ChinnoDog> it wasn't enough
<pleia2> so there was something to grep, just not enough?
<waltman> http://fisica.ehu.es/ref/unixfaq.html#3.14
<waltman> LOL
<PennBot> Title: UNIX FAQ (at fisica.ehu.es)
<ChinnoDog> I inserted a web bug into an email I sent earlier. The recipient told me someone had "hacked into her email". I am curious what IPs will read the email I sent.
<waltman> pleia2: do you have power as well as nets?
<pleia2> waltman: no :(
<pleia2> down to 15% battery, at 10% the mini9 has a feature where it starts system beeping obnoxiously
<waltman> boo
<pleia2> extra sucky since I have an extended battery, 10% is like 45 minutes
<waltman> I thought you got upgraded to first class.
<pleia2> we did, no power on US Air first :(
<waltman> weak.
<ChinnoDog> That does not sound like a feature pleia2
<pleia2> I think they used to, but they pulled everything out of their planes to make them lighter a few years back
<waltman> I can see not giving power to the losers back in steerage :)
<ChinnoDog> Maybe you could cut the motherboard trade to the system speaker and replace it with an LED
<ChinnoDog> s/trade/trace
<waltman> Maybe you could unplug the coffee pot in the galley :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> "don't mind me"
<pleia2> and then "DC, drat!"
<waltman> They should at least offer extension cords to their first class customers!
<pleia2> I had power in coach on luftansa when I flew to germany last year, but no internets :(
<pleia2> apparently they have internet on their planes now, but it wasn't all that common over the atlantic before
<waltman> On my last flight across the pond I didn't have internet, but I did have power AND a powered usb plug.
<pleia2> I don't know what to do with a computer without internet
<pleia2> watch movies I guess
<ChinnoDog> Write reports?
<waltman> journaling? movies? expense report?
<ChinnoDog> Write blog posts in your offline blog poster?
<pleia2> I store no information in my brain, I even need to look things up on the tubes to write
<ChinnoDog> write programs
<waltman> aka "emacs" :)
<ChinnoDog> edit photos
<waltman> read PDFs
<pleia2> edit photos is good, I got all my san juan photos prepped for upload on a flight once
<waltman> academic conferences still give out proceedings CDs.
<pleia2> that was a good flight, san juan is international-ish according to usair and we got upgraded to envoy
<pleia2> you have a whole booth seat!
<pleia2> and power, and cookies
<waltman> mmm, cookies
<pleia2> this flight had raspberry cheesecake
<waltman> awesome.  what was the entree?
<pleia2> and shrimp cocktail!
<pleia2> chicken with some mushroom sauce 
<waltman> the only food I remember from the ONE TIME IN MY LIFE I flew first class was the warmed up nuts.
<pleia2> bah
<waltman> I've never gotten upgraded :(
<waltman> I do, however, currently have like a zillion miles on usair
<pleia2> on short flights they have little snacks (I get upgraded Phoenix to SF most of the time)
<pleia2> flying on a wednesday is good for upgrades
<pleia2> weekends not so much
<waltman> do you have to ask, or do they just do it?
<pleia2> if you have status it's automatic a few days before
<waltman> or do they just see that you're a princess? :)
<waltman> "status"?
<pleia2> if you don't get it you can get put on a wait list when you check in, in case someone doesn't show up
<pleia2>  silver, gold, etc
<pleia2> based on miles in the past year
<waltman> ah
<pleia2> so I had 50k miles last year, I'm gold this year
<pleia2> (first time, woo!)
<pleia2> but MJ was platinum last year, and if I'm ticketed with him I could get upgrades on his platinum status
<pleia2> he's just gold this year too ;)
<waltman> I don't think I've even set foot on an airplane since september, 2010 :(
<ChinnoDog> I have. They weren't fun experiences. Lots of delays.
<pleia2> I didn't think I'd fly much this year, but wedding stuff will bring us back to philly a few times
<waltman> There's a chance I'll be flying more later in the year.
<pleia2> :)
<waltman> I've got to, like, find a job.
<pleia2> yeah, jobs are a good thing to get
<waltman> And take a much-needed vacation.
<waltman> not necessarily in that order :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I need a vacation after this philly trip ;) but I don't think my boss will go for it
<waltman> He might. He's a pretty nice guy.
<waltman> Tell him it's Bucky-related!
<pleia2> I'll wait until UDS to abandon him again
<pleia2> lol
<waltman> where is it this year?
<pleia2> pick a random city, there has to be a geodesic dome somewhere
<waltman> exactly!
<pleia2> oakland, 20 minute transit ride
<pleia2> no plane :(
<waltman> a bit less exotic than Budapest :(
<pleia2> no hotel either
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I mean,  other people go to a hotel, I go home
<pleia2> it's a crappy hotel in oakland (there aren't any other kind)
<waltman> You're going to miss out on the all-important pub track!
<pleia2> sobriety is not a dependency for riding BART home
<pleia2> although, midnight is
<pleia2> the 10% beeping isn't as annoying on a loud plane, I can barely hear it
<waltman> yay
<waltman> Speaking of midnight...
<waltman> I think it's time to turn in.  Have a safe rest of your trip home.
<pleia2> I should shut down anyway, at 22,000 ft, landing in 20
<pleia2> thanks, good night :)
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: did you see the 2>%1 redirect it works as you wanted i believe
<jedijf> *&1   driving
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I'll check that out
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I'm doing a parbaking experiment. I made dough last night. After work today I am going to bake it 80% of the way and then store it to see if I can finish baking it later.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: the par bake will work
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: so will this
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: tail -f /var/log/syslog 2>&1 | grep -i usb
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: what does a par baked loaf look like? Should it be completely white?
<jedijf> prett much
<jedijf> it looks like what it is; undone
<jedijf> you can freeze and thaw and bake, or refrig and then just bake
<jedijf> and some restaurants don't even bake off the dinner rolls (ewww)\
<passstab> n2diy (i think you where the one that could use this)
<passstab> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA3ODQ
<PennBot> Title: [Phoronix] On Old Hardware, Think Twice About Ubuntu 12.04 (at www.phoronix.com)
<jedijf> are you always this positive?
<jedijf> the whole modern desktop 'thing' is anti old graphics with the emphasis on effects. that's unity or gnome, don't really know about kde
<passstab> geez i thought it would be good info
<jedijf> it may be
<passstab> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/03/researcher-publishes-specs-for-real-linux-powered-star-trek-tricorder.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<PennBot> Title: Researcher publishes specs for real Linux-powered Star Trek tricorder (at arstechnica.com)
<passstab> that better?
<jedijf> but, it may also be common sense
<jedijf> passstab: much better
<jedijf> and old is real subjective
<jedijf> like, i guess all single cores are old
<jedijf> dual qualify for aarp discounts
<passstab> lol
<passstab> heres something else positive
<passstab> http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/red-hat-hits-a-billion-dollars-in-revenue-a-milestone-for-open-source.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<PennBot> Title: Red Hat hits $1 billion in revenue, a milestone for open source (at arstechnica.com)
<jedijf> that's awesome
<passstab> i am NOT using this to say redhat > canon
<jedijf> i didn't acuse you
<jedijf> how does that compare to others though? ibm, sun,hp
<jedijf> for the same services
<passstab> yes that is a good point
<passstab> but none of those are DEDICATED to free software
<passstab> maybe sun at one time
<passstab> idk
<jedijf> to their credit, the 3 i mentioned have always been 'friendly'
<jedijf> just don't say that about ibm in #os2
<passstab> ok
<passstab> yes friendly is good
<jedijf> my first linux is the devil now...SCO
<jedijf> heh, they had a book and a 5 1/4 floppy, i was in
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I usually bag my loaves while they are still hot to get that soft sandwich bread crust. Do I do that for a par baked loaf or cool in open air and bag it after final bake?
<jedijf> cool open , the plastic will kill the bread after its baked
<jedijf> ewww plastic
<passstab> what kind of bread?
 * jedijf bets sourdough
<ChinnoDog> always sourdough
<passstab> :)
<passstab> my mother make alot of sourdough
 * ChinnoDog noms some thick sliced sourdough french toast
<jedijf> 4chyou should do a challah
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ^^
<jedijf> just a loaf to start for f t - then move to braiding
<ChinnoDog> I've thought about that. I do like challah
<jedijf> or a brioche
<jedijf> challah, especially braided would give you baker c red
<ChinnoDog> But, doesn't challah have a lot of egg? It it safe to let egg ferment in my loaf for an extended period of time?
<jedijf> not as much egg as you think and yesa it's safe
<ChinnoDog> I want to grow sourdough bacteria and yeasts, not salmonella
<ChinnoDog> Always? So, when I make overnight waffle or pancake batter maybe I could add the egg the night before instead of in the morning.
<jedijf> bakeries use 'eggwash' to get shine on rolls
<adom> and melted butter
<jedijf> yep
<ChinnoDog> If par bake works well I could make a lot of bread at a time and then freeze it
<ChinnoDog> or distribute it
<ChinnoDog> I need to make an iced cinnamon raisin loaf after I figure out all these baking parameters.
<adom> Not sure whats up with all this baking talk, but my only possible addition to the conversation is that at Texas Roadhouse, all of our food is made fresh, including our free hot fresh rolls, and they're served with homemade honey-cinnamon butter and its delicious.
<adom> I can't cook/bake well, so I refer you to my knowledge of restaraunt food.
<adom> Also, don't feel awkward about asking for a couple baskets of rolls to take home, we throw away so many at the end of the day.
<jedijf> steak++
<ChinnoDog> I bet those rolls are made with extra extra butter
<adom> mmhmm
<jedijf> adom: texas is my fave middle steak
<adom> "middle steak"?
<jedijf> mortons is my current fave
<adom> no mortons here :/
<waltman> I'm not a real big fan of Texas Roadhouse.
<jedijf> middle of road..
<adom> we do have a longhorn, and they have pretty good steak
<adom> ahh
<waltman> combination of the insane waits for tables and all their silly singing
<adom> ive liked texas roadhouse steak even before i started working there
<jedijf> i prefer texas over outback and longhorn
<adom> haha yeah
<adom> not so much singing, but we do "YEEHAWW" for birthdays
<jedijf> waltman: next bd you're riding the bull
<adom> its a bit degrading, but its fun at the same time
 * jedijf is lost on lbi :/
<adom> so far ive served/bartended at like 4 or 5 places and TRH is probably averaging more tips than other places
<waltman> the one on Street Road in NE Philly doesn't have a bull
<jedijf> they bring out the saddle
<jedijf> i bet they do
<adom> the meals arent cheap so the bill is higher, and the atmosphere is "family restaraunt" so its casual and friendly. no college kids getting drunk on quarter drafts not tipping at all.
<waltman> also the serving sizes are kinda insane. it reminds me of a cruise ship.
<adom> waltman: insane small, or insane large?
<waltman> Too big. I'd rather pay less money for a more reasonable portion size.
<adom> jedijf: we have the saddle, but only bring it out for kids. everyone else we make stand up on their chair/booth so everyone can see them
<adom> waltman: ok, i was going to say, imo the portions are loarge
<adom> large
<adom> only ever seen one guy finish a full rack of ribs
<adom> not to mention you get two sides with most dinners so a bowl of mashed potatoes and a ceasar salad on top of that
<adom> all in your belly
<waltman> Yeah, TRH is all about the gluttony
<adom> ^^ yes, that. mmmmm...
<adom> 'Murica
<adom> well, Dell rep stopped by yesterday to replace a mobo in a lab PC and all looks good but now PXE boot won't work. this will suck if its the NIC because its onboard so that'd mean another mobo.
<jedijf> adom: then you've seen me!
<jedijf> just had full rack at sweet lucy's (best bbq) in ne philly
<adom> i love ribs but i dont get them while im working because im a really messy eater and i dont want to get my work clothes dirty while im serving
<adom> man now im getting hungry anticipating summer weather and BBQs
<ChinnoDog> yous are still talking about steak in here?
<ChinnoDog> Maybe the next release party should be at a steak house
<adom> Oh hey, so, I know most of you all live in/near Philly...my gf just got an interview in Westchester (spell that right?)... so there's a slight chance I could be movingthere.
<adom> Very slight, but still.
<jedijf> cool, getting closer
<adom> Ya, and if I do, I'll be putting in resumes everywhere for admin lackey positions. Anyone need their network drives cleaned or server racks polished?
<passstab> ohh is that a thing?
<adom> it is if it pays decent
<passstab> i don't need that
<passstab> i just want to learn
<passstab> not that i'd pass on $$$
<ChinnoDog> Need your degree in network drive sanitation first.
<adom> With a minor in hardware expoliation management.
<adom> exfoliation*
<adom> i think
<ChinnoDog> sup turkey
<MutantTurkey> sup digg
<passstab> google is broken
<passstab> https://www.google.com/search?q=internships+in+philadelphia&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a#hl=en&sugexp=frgbld&gs_nf=1&tok=ONvcqHpHxXVOEVN7LJOVYA&pq=internships%20in%20philadelphia&cp=6&gs_id=ea&xhr=t&q=linux+internships+in+philadelphia&pf=p&client=iceweasel-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aunofficial&sclient=psy-ab&oq=linux+internships+in+philadelphia&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_g
<passstab> c.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=356c36cf6ae7959&biw=1280&bih=889
<PennBot> Title: internships in philadelphia - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<MutantTurkey> passstab: why is it broken?
<passstab> internship not job dumb-ass
<passstab> look at that
<MutantTurkey> google sucks for accuracy
<MutantTurkey> i find it quite annoying
<MutantTurkey> they return for key terms not for what I need
<passstab> i assume ddg is no better
<MutantTurkey> ddg is better
<MutantTurkey> for other reasons
<passstab> no it is for that one also
<passstab> http://duckduckgo.com/?q=linux+internships+in+philadelphia
<PennBot> Title: linux internships in philadelphia at DuckDuckGo (at duckduckgo.com)
<MutantTurkey> why internships?
<MutantTurkey> I thought you were in the workforce
<passstab> what?
<passstab> am i on the wrong end of a bad joke?
<passstab> oh your not talking to me :PPPP
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> wat
<MutantTurkey> i am
<MutantTurkey> ugh my professor is now telling my class we need to help africa
 * passstab shuts up
<MutantTurkey> passstab: I'm confused, why are you looking at internships though?
<jedijf> for adom maybe
<passstab> ???
<passstab> or me?
 * passstab is confused
<jedijf> professor is right, go help africa
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: pfft donating to africa is really hurting them.
<MutantTurkey> It undermines local economies and causes widespread mismanagement and corruption.
<passstab> i saw a TED about how we should be using scientific trial and error
<passstab> to help those places
<MutantTurkey> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fweb2.uconn.edu%2Fahking%2FWhy%2520Foreign%2520Aid%2520Is%2520Hurting%2520...pdf&ei=o4B0T_2tJs620AHLvtWDAw&usg=AFQjCNG3zeq5irGvyz4yWnWhPKfx5t_vKw&sig2=DhosjnOLkUZQD95y3GZQXw
<MutantTurkey> google sucks.
<MutantTurkey> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123758895999200083.html#printMode
<PennBot> Title: Why Foreign Aid Is Hurting Africa - WSJ.com (at online.wsj.com)
<passstab> http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/jacqueline_novogratz_invests_in_ending_poverty.html
<PennBot> Title: Jacqueline Novogratz invests in Africas own solutions | Video on TED.com (at www.ted.com)
<passstab> that might be it
<passstab> i know the lecturer was fr
<passstab> and fe :)
<MutantTurkey> ugh i hate dumb people
<passstab> sorry :P
<jedijf> hackers for charity - johnny longs group is trying to empower people in africa - google it
<MutantTurkey> never say try
<MutantTurkey> "Being defeated is often a temporary condition, giving up is what makes it permanent."
<jedijf> he almost had to give up - money ran out
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: whose quote is that?
<MutantTurkey> dunno
<MutantTurkey> and old man
<jedijf> i read this the other night: "The  shortest answer is doing."
<ChinnoDog> What is that supposed to mean?
<jedijf> dont ask, do
<jedijf> nike
<jedijf> motivation comes after action
<jedijf> etc
<ChinnoDog> Things that are worth doing are a lot of work but things that are a lot of work are not necessarily worth doing.
<jedijf> who decides worth?
<jedijf> lazy bum
<ChinnoDog> You do. Or lack of it when you have worked hard and have nothing to show for it.
<jedijf> so, why do you bake sourdough, when you could purchase my superior loaf for 3 dollars?
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I'm going to start selling it
<ChinnoDog> $3 is a lot of profit
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: if you can make bread that costs $0 to make, I'll be impressed ;)
<jedijf> 3lb loaf is $#
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: it is pretty close to $0!
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: are you including gas or electric costs?
<jedijf> $3
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: if par bake makes bread stop aging then shouldn't you be shipping bread internationally like other bakeries?
<jedijf> $3 sliced, baggged and delivered
<JonathanD> jedijf: will you deliver me a loaf of bread for $3?
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: no, I have not. Just raw ingredients. Heating probably isn't that bad in large volume.
<MutantTurkey> "to have a stable country we need to redistribute the wealth"
<MutantTurkey> oh god
<MutantTurkey> this guy
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i am content with what i do, enough growth here, i prefer focus
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I could find a more efficient way to bake bread than air convection
<ChinnoDog> (air convection is not a very efficient way to transfer heat)
<jedijf> JonathanD: i'll deliver you a loaf for free
 * jedijf is driving around with 6 extra loaves of sour rye to give away
<ChinnoDog> mmm, sour rye
<jedijf> yeah, it's top-of-the-line
<jedijf> 4lb sour rye 38 usable slices
<ChinnoDog> I want a sour rye. Can you deliver me a loaf too?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: forget the bread talk did you try the tail redirect pipe?
<jedijf> damn bakers
<ChinnoDog> No. Did you read the chat last night where I pointed out that I was being dumb because I was misusing tail? The line I wanted to grep was not at the end of the log and I didn't include an -n parameter to tail
<jedijf> but that line would grep live as events happened, which i thought you wanted
<ChinnoDog> It already does that
<ChinnoDog> even without the redirect you added
<jedijf> k
<ChinnoDog> After I figure out traditional bread I am going to attempt low carb bread
<jedijf> ewww
<ChinnoDog> not eww! I haz ideas
<MutantTurkey> how do we bake it without air convection...?
<ChinnoDog> Soon as I make amazing low carb bread I'll mail you a loaf.
<MutantTurkey> isn't applied direct heat a bit complicated.
<jedijf> no thank you
<ChinnoDog> idk MutantTurkey. That is a feat of physics. Cook the bread in a dense liquid that evaporates?
<MutantTurkey> hrm
<jedijf> chinno bakes with a hair dryer
<MutantTurkey> what about a lower heat?
<ChinnoDog> boil it in mercury? lol
<MutantTurkey> more effecient but could take longer.
<ChinnoDog> Why would lower heat be more efficient?
<MutantTurkey> hmmm
<MutantTurkey> good question
<MutantTurkey> is energy usage exponential?
<MutantTurkey> like to go from 1 to 2 c requires X but to from 20000c to 200001c cost more
<jedijf> loaf size oven, less ambient air
<MutantTurkey> or is it linear?
<MutantTurkey> improved isolation would improve efficiency
<ChinnoDog> I think jedijf's method would work
<MutantTurkey> i missed it.
<ChinnoDog> snugly fit loaf into an oven
<jedijf> heating element in baking pans
<MutantTurkey> oh
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> but isn't the "baking" done with the air
<ChinnoDog> Or micro-bake
<MutantTurkey> wouldn't it end up differently if you applied the heat directly?
<ChinnoDog> not sure how efficient magnetrons are
<ChinnoDog> idk MutantTurkey. i've never tried it
<ChinnoDog> Maybe we could just run the heating element through the middle of the loaf and bake it from the inside
<ChinnoDog> Then we would get signature loaf; with air holes running down lengthwise.
<jedijf> that's microwave no wire
<jedijf> pump butter in hole
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: that would be good
<ChinnoDog> You already found a use for the extra holes
<MutantTurkey> you could do long heat elements
<MutantTurkey> like from a processor
<MutantTurkey> and fit bread inbetween/
<MutantTurkey> pre sliced...
 * MutantTurkey doesn't know enough about bread,
<ChinnoDog> Then just put loaf with heating rods into an insulated container to bake
<MutantTurkey> i'll defer to experts
<jedijf> bake bread in a thermos
<jedijf> when you're done with the hot coffee
<EvilResistance> lol
<ChinnoDog> That isn't a bad idea but idk if people have the patience to bake bread on their lunch hour. lol
<jedijf> i still like the engine cookbook, something about getting out of car, opening hood, and having cooked meal ready....
<ChinnoDog> It would be hard to find a car with enough hood clearance to bake a loaf of bread
<MutantTurkey> I mean usually that's how I do my eggs.
<EvilResistance> short of a customized car, of course :P
<jedijf> ribs, carbon monoxide smoked
<jedijf> it's like hickory, but you die
<jedijf> quicker
<ChinnoDog> I don't think there will be deadly levels of carbon monoxide left when done cooking
<EvilResistance> lol
<jedijf> shucks
<ChinnoDog> I'd be more worried about the other crud under the hood
<jedijf> antifreeze /smells/ sweet
<jedijf> oil could have fiber-like slide effect]
<jedijf> forget 12 grain, i've got 40 weight
<MutantTurkey> just clean off the bread with 190 proof vodka
<MutantTurkey> good as new.
<adom> hip hip array - http://www.neatoshop.com/product/Hip-Hip-Array
<PennBot> Title: Hip Hip Array (at www.neatoshop.com)
<ChinnoDog> There are too many people with my name at work
<ChinnoDog> I need a new name
<jedijf> use your nick
<jedijf> son-in-law calls me jedi
<ChinnoDog> I am not going to have them call me ChinnoDog. lol
<jedijf> that's what i call you
<ChinnoDog> The linux world is different. All sorts of sillyness can pass as professional behavior.
<ChinnoDog> I need a "stage name". lol
<jedijf> nick - nicolas
<jedijf> man gaga
<ChinnoDog> at work? lol
<jedijf> richard head
<EvilResistance> lol...
<ChinnoDog> I should go all the way. I should find a suitable nickname, an appropriate introduction for myself binding me to my nickname, and a professional email address that uses the nickname
<ChinnoDog> "ChinnoDog" just isn't professional
<adom> if anyone has spare time...someone give me a brief summary of why admins dont like using ubuntu server in ragards to the main reason i've been told: they don't like root controlling servers (they like user "ftp" to control the ftp server, etc)
<adom> is it just because if someone gained access to the ftp/http/mysql/etc server, then they'd have root access to the machine?
<adom> becauset that, i understand
<adom> just want to check if theres some other reason i dont know about
<jedijf> damaged carrot cake \o/
<MutantTurkey> carrot cake ++
<EvilResistance> @list Karma
<PennBot> EvilResistance: clear, dump, karma, load, and most
<jedijf> adom: not a sysadin, and just tried ubu server - i notice a little loose on permissions
<EvilResistance> good its still here :P
<jedijf> adom: err, same looseness as ubu vs debian...which at server level i consider loose
<jedijf> adom: meaning desktop here ^^
<jedijf> adom: also, mysqld is owned by mysql , apache is owned ultimately by www-data so .....on my install ubu server 11.10 atm
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: do you have a good source for loaf bags?
<jedijf> bags are expensive, and yes of course
<ChinnoDog> That is surprising they are expensive. Where can I get some?
<jedijf> i pay $80 per 1000
<ChinnoDog> I don't need 1000. lol
<jedijf> don't know where a consumer can get them, maybe a supermarket with a bakery...sams...costco etc
<ChinnoDog> I doubt they would sell them to me
<jedijf> how long are your little chinno loaves?
<ChinnoDog> Not that long. About the length of a laptop on the short side.
<jedijf> haha
<jedijf> ok
<jedijf> so like 1 1/2 pounders?
<ChinnoDog> I split the original recipe in half and I use silicone bakeware because the bread falls out of it without help
<ChinnoDog> maybe? It takes 3c of flour and 1/2c of starter if that helps.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: pm me address and i'll send you a ream of 200, and a  /real/ sourdough
<jedijf> the bages will be large, but you can re-use them
<ChinnoDog> "real" sourdough can be my benchmark for what I am trying to achieve. hehe
<MutantTurkey> so hungry
<ChinnoDog> eat a turkey sandwich
<MutantTurkey> WHY DON'T YOU EAT A HOT DOG
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: all the executive chefs sniff the heck out of mine and tell me it is good - that's all i know
 * jedijf just had a piece of smooshed carrot cake
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: too many carbs
<MutantTurkey> heh
 * EvilResistance hands ChinnoDog a low-carb hot dog
<ChinnoDog> cake is good whether it is smooshed or not
<ChinnoDog> especially when soggy with ice cream
<jedijf> yeah, but diner didn't want to pay $22 for bludgeoned carrot decorations
<ChinnoDog> Yea, you can't accept less then perfect when the cake is going to be on display for customers to drool over
<jedijf> the oreo doesn't have a good presentation, but oteri's chocolate cakes are moist and pretty damn good
<ChinnoDog> If I had access to lots of damaged cakes I would open up a dessert restaurant / bar and keep it dark inside so no one could see what they were eating anyway
<adom> jedijf: i see what you're saying about mysql and all that. im not worried really anyway. only thing really attackable for my personal server is ssh, which is owned by root, but you cant login to ssh as root, so you'd have to know my local username and then try to attack that password. even then you'd only have access to my user account, not root.
<jedijf> change port
<jedijf> and if really concerned do auth key only, i don't
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: do you always have spare noms at the end of the day?
<MutantTurkey> just spend like an hour with a retard user
<MutantTurkey> rahhhh
<MutantTurkey> please type this in....
<MutantTurkey> "its not working"
<MutantTurkey> gahh
<jedijf> i always have stock bread, plus a 10x10 freezer full of cya rolls and stuff
<MutantTurkey> i finally had to remote view his desktop from skpe and see how he was messing it up...
<MutantTurkey> -_-
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: support is the hardest evah
<MutantTurkey> don't even know him, just skyped with some random spanish guy
<jedijf> verdad
<MutantTurkey> but i guess if he's using tde i don't care.
<jedijf> hahah
<jedijf> smartest hispanic on the planet
<MutantTurkey> aye
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: and a crushed carrot cake or deformed oreo cake now and then?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: https://www.desktopsummit.org/sites/www.desktopsummit.org/files/DS2011_LiMux_Desktop_Retrospective_2011-08-08.pdf
<MutantTurkey> we are apparently deployed all over munich.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: not too often on the cakes. it kinda makes me crazy. today i was hungry so not so bad. somewhere in the delivery chain it was dropped.cracked right down middle
<ChinnoDog> I wish I had a slice of carrot cake right now
<JonathanD> mmm carrot cake.
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I knew what carrot cake was until I moved to the states in 1990. My first impression of carrot cake was "What? You can't put carrots into cake."
<ChinnoDog> It turned out I was wrong.
<jedijf> rasberry pi update from allied, blah blah blah
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: very, very wrong.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: wikipedia says to do parbaking the bread should be rapidly cooled. I guess I should transfer my 80% baked loaf directly into the freezer soon as I can touch it.
<ChinnoDog> loaf in progress
<ChinnoDog> arresting at the 30 minute mark
<ChinnoDog> Something went wrong. It looks too done
<JonathanD> Is it chasing you around yet?
<adom> taking the server down to add a hard drive...
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: It should be chasing me around?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: get a blast freezer
<jedijf> tthen you can fully bake, freeze and have forever
<ChinnoDog> It doesn't need to last /forever/
<pleia2> forever++
<ChinnoDog> It is bread, not McDonald's french fries
<jedijf> some delis in central jersey re-bake the fully baked  bread i deliver to give the crust an extra 'snap'
<ChinnoDog> I don't want snap, I wand soft deliciousness
<ChinnoDog> I like my loaves as marshmallow like as possible
<jedijf> that's disgusting
<ChinnoDog> lol
<waltman> Bread is supposed to have a crust. I once spent 3 months in Seattle working on a project, and one of the worst parts was trying to find rolls there that weren't all squooshy.
<ChinnoDog> nom nom squishy rolls full of butter
<pleia2> waltman: come here, our sourdough crusts break your teeth, it's awesome
<pleia2> (seriously though, I have gotten cuts in my mouth)
<pleia2> and I do like it ;)
<pleia2> and yet, they can't do bagels
<waltman> You know who makes surprisingly good bagles? Wegmans!
<pleia2> wegmans is good at fresh food
<pleia2> when I moved they updated my address and started sending their fliers here
<pleia2> it was cruel (foruntately I'm not wanting for good fresh food here, but still!)
<jedijf> the bagel fad tried quickly, remember all the manhattan bagels that popped up amd then pooped out
<jedijf> s/tried/died
<pleia2> I never even made it to one before they closde
<pleia2> but then again I tended to go to DD for bagels anyway, or Yum Yums when I was in Lansdale (I still have DREAMS about their everything bagels, insane)
<jedijf> the yum yum at county line in between hatboro and warminster closed; i'm forever scarred
<pleia2> awww :(
<jedijf> yum yum lansdale rr tracks ftw
<pleia2> yeah
<jedijf> not a fan of dd bagels
<jedijf> it's mental
<jedijf> they're baked, not boiled
<waltman> pleia2: I'm still amazede they don't have DD out there. Where do SFians go for their donut fix?
<jedijf> sushi shops of course
<pleia2> waltman: the place with the chicken sign
<waltman> madness
<pleia2> no ,they don't have donuts
<waltman> no wawas, either!
<pleia2> I don't know :( no donuts here
<waltman> or ritas!
<waltman> And yet they think of themselves as foodies!
<pleia2> lol
<jedijf> seriously
<jedijf> ritas and a pretzel
<pleia2> there is a DD in Las Vegas
<pleia2> and they have them in Phoenix
<waltman> there are 2 DDs in 30th St station :)
<pleia2> I ate at one when I visiting in October
<pleia2> (didnt realize there were 2!)
<pleia2> also got a shrimp eggroll and slice of pizza
<waltman> There's one across from McDonald's, and another up near the Septa trains.
<pleia2> they do eggrolls wrong here, they call springrolls eggrolls
<ChinnoDog> I noticed that is a regional thing. Technically spring rolls are not cooked
<pleia2> we had cheesesteak eggrolls at the continental yesterday, they are full of win :)
<waltman> also fat
<pleia2> ssshhh
<waltman> oops!
<ChinnoDog> mmm, fat
<waltman> speaking of which, I should probably make/get some dinner
<pleia2> I had chipotle for lunch :d
<waltman> I was considering them for dinner
<waltman> I've been on a panera kick lately
 * rmg51 made a steak for diner
<waltman> So this professor who just died in my department was supposed to be teaching a cryptography class next term, and now my advisor might be called upon to teach a bit of it.
<waltman> ...despite not knowing anything about cryptography.
<pleia2> that sounds like a good idea
<pleia2> (and sorry for your loss, that's sad)
<waltman> I was explaining to him today the difference between checksums and digitally signing something.
<waltman> yeah, we're all still pretty shocked
<waltman> Did I mention that Werner was like this German superman? Even in his 50s he seemed to be fitter than all the young undergrads.
<pleia2> :(
<waltman> the key to being a professor is realizing that you don'
<waltman> don't have to be an expert in what you're teaching. You just need to know more than your student. :)
<waltman> students
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-30
<passstab> good night
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey.
<rmg51> Hey, Hey
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> us :-D
<rmg51> just trying to read the paper while getting ready for work
<JonathanD> Paper.
<JonathanD> They still make those?
<JonathanD> :)
<rmg51> they do but, I'm reading from philly.com
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> morning waltman
<rmg51> oh no, oh no, it's off to work I go :P
<passstab> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA3OTY
<PennBot> Title: [Phoronix] A Message From Valve's Gabe Newell (at www.phoronix.com)
<passstab> !!!
<MutantTurkey> everyone see the news about the munich deployment of linux boxes?
<MutantTurkey> anyone want to take a wild guess on which fork of kde3.5 they are using?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: you're right! trinity 3.5.12
<jedijf> even blind squirrels find nuts
<jedijf> i jest, ant project involvement, i whole-heartedly support
<jedijf> any
<jedijf> and ants too
<JonathanD> ant projects are pretty cool
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: it's pretty cool though
<MutantTurkey> because thats several thousand PC's
<MutantTurkey> and a possible corporate backer...
<MutantTurkey> i mean if they are dropping 15Mill on the project...
<MutantTurkey> i am sure they have full time developers
<MutantTurkey> which means they probably have some patches already...
<MutantTurkey> which means only good things
<jedijf> involvement/assistance would be a big win
<JonathanD> Afternoon.
<passstab> http://www.phillytechweek.com
<PennBot> Title: Philly Tech Week 2012 (at www.phillytechweek.com)
<passstab> will we get a booth at this?
<jedijf> passstab: we are sponsors, not booth sponsors
<passstab> we are?
<jedijf> we should talk about doing something
<passstab> yea
<JonathanD> jedijf: there will be a booth at fosscon though, right? :)
<JonathanD> right!?
<passstab> we should
<jedijf> look at sponsor page
<passstab> i see
<jedijf> hive has events
<jedijf> we have a release
<jedijf> don't know if release party that week will help or hurt us
<passstab> why not have it as an event?
<jedijf> we can promote party for later date
<ChinnoDog> party++
<MutantTurkey> [14:12] <jedijf> involvement/assistance would be a big win < for tde?
<jedijf> because we'd be competing with other events
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: yes]
<MutantTurkey> I agree
<passstab> you should have SOME event tho
<MutantTurkey> they could send us some resources.
<jedijf> passstab: start discussion on ml and forums
<passstab> ok
<jedijf> mr ChinnoDog out for delivery - arrival saturday tracking 815162915007377
<passstab> sent a mail
<passstab> needs to clean
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: dev support would be nice
<MutantTurkey> just man power in general.
<MutantTurkey> that's what we need.
<MutantTurkey> and maybe some cash :p
<jedijf> wtf sonic jeez
<ChinnoDog> woo
<ChinnoDog> Doesn't show on FedEx site yet.
 * ChinnoDog adds tracking number to his fedex acct
<jedijf> you do have id for Mr. Chinnodog, right?
 * jedijf sent sig required ;)
<ChinnoDog> You want me to sign it "ChinnoDog"? lol
<ChinnoDog> Actually they sign for it downstairs
<ChinnoDog> And then send me a notification email to tell me to pick up my package in the lobby
<jedijf> just kidding about sig - but i do mail to nicks for kicks
<jedijf> so tell them to expect a package for mr chinnodog
<ChinnoDog> idk what they will do if my name isn't on it. lol
<jedijf> prepare them
<jedijf> you are a super hero with an alternate identity
<jedijf> next package goes to suzy chinnodog. who knows what you do when you aren't here.......
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> suzy++
<jedijf> there's your new professional moniker
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<MobileTurkey> I want to get a flag pole outside my house
<MobileTurkey> and fly some flags
<MobileTurkey> and at 6am raise the flag and play a bugle every day
<MobileTurkey> just to piss of my neighbors
<MobileTurkey> also cause i want to
<MobileTurkey> maybe 3 flag poles
<MobileTurkey> US, Pennsylvania, and navy flag
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-31
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
 * waltman yawns
<JonathanD> Good morning waltman!
<JonathanD> waltman: The 11th it is, btw.
<JonathanD> Don't I still owe you a cheeseburger?
<jedijf> It's World Backup Day! Celebrate by Finally Backing Up Your Stuff [World Backup Day]
<JonathanD> Yay!
<waltman> I'd love to join you for some cheeseburgers, but I don't think you owe me one.
<waltman> jedijf: Time Machine is running as I type!
<jedijf> pleia2: wow thanks
<pleia2> sure
<jedijf> i had to scale for launchpad was gonna offer you scaled if you needed
<jedijf> how's wireless and is it deb or ubu?
<pleia2> seems to have non-vector scaled fine
<jedijf> atheros is the new broadcom
<pleia2> yeah, ubuntu
<jedijf> is has been, some are just flakey
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773154
<PennBot> Title: Bug #773154 “Atheros AR9285 extremely slow & unstable” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<pleia2> lousy driver :(
<pleia2> and apparently a regression, people report it working better in older versions (it even seems to work slightly better in 11.10 vs 12.04
<jedijf> yeah just read that stuff
<pleia2> lucky for me this laptop is a cheapo one that I bought to play with and do testing, not actually run around and use for real like my mini9
<pleia2> but it's still a sucky problem
<jedijf> not gonna get the backport and blacklist the new one?
<pleia2> backport didn't work, blacklist driver is for acer's conflicting module, this is a lenovo
<pleia2> the removal of hwcrypt when I load the module didn't work either
<pleia2> sitting next to the access point works :)
<pleia2> but if I wanted to sit next to the access point I'd just use my desktop..
<jedijf> pleia2: wicd?
<jedijf> try it, nothing to lose
<pleia2> tried it, didn't help
<pleia2> I think part of the problem with these solutions is that they seem to make the connection more stable, not actually improving the speeds a whole lot
<pleia2> more stable may be ok for most people, but I can't deal with 60kB-120kB speeds, I need fast wifis
<jedijf> i just read the forum marked 'solved' but it doesn't really seem so
<pleia2> I read about 30 forum threads
<jedijf> that's why a know good usb adapter is always a good idea
<jedijf> knovn
<jedijf> known
<pleia2> yeah
<jedijf> every 6 months this random stuff crops up
<pleia2> happen to know of one?
<jedijf> pleia2: did you try to build driver?
<jedijf> i must just get real lucky, i buy the mc cheapest off brands and they work
<jedijf> you need n support?
<pleia2> tried building the compat-wireless driver last night, didn't really work (couldn't match up the kernel version with the kernel in 12.04)
<pleia2> I didn't try very hard
<pleia2> don't need n support
<jedijf> yeah it seems that the trendnet and zyxel work and they are the mc cheapos, so you can source them at fryes i imagine
<pleia2> ok cool
<jedijf> ahh, testing machine, literal....
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I'm using Unity!
<jedijf> the kernel in 12.04, the *Ubuntu* kernel
<pleia2> oh nooo
<jedijf> pleia2: you know what, if fryes are as awesome as everyone says, you may be able to get a new wireless adapter for the laptop
<jedijf> internal
<jedijf> at ntr we used to pull the good wireless adapters and replace the shady ones
<pleia2> hm, perhaps
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: if you are on the list, and got the beta2 info, i think core may be of interest
<jedijf> @later tell passtab i think core may be of interest
<PennBot> jedijf: Command Succeeded.
<MutantTurkey> what list...
<jedijf> ubuntu pa ml
<jedijf> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/03/29/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-beta-2-released/
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Beta 2 Released. (at fridge.ubuntu.com)
<MutantTurkey>  A new Ubuntu kernel (3.2.0-20.33)
<MutantTurkey> really? you did all that work by yourself?
<MutantTurkey> just because you put a new paint job on a honda civic doesn't make it a chevy...
<jedijf> read past the marketing stuff....jeez
<jedijf> get to the core
<MutantTurkey> how would that be interesting
<MutantTurkey> I wish there was some more info
<MutantTurkey> basically you can what custom spin images?
<jedijf> yeah, you wnat the links
<jedijf> ?
<jedijf> shows how to do it
<jedijf> or make a
<jedijf> what's that called...f .. alzheimers
<jedijf> kiosk
<MutantTurkey> links please
<jedijf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core/InstallationExample
<PennBot> Title: Core - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jedijf> i am gonna try to install to usb later
<jedijf> U3 ftl
<jedijf> 8 bit maps....but why google?
<MutantTurkey> who cares
<MutantTurkey> its cool
<MutantTurkey> no?
<waltman> no.
<waltman> Well, OK, I guess it's cool. But it doesn't seem very usable.
<MutantTurkey> is it supposed to be usable?
<MutantTurkey> this was like when my friend didn't like Fresh prince because he didn't think it was serious enough. obviously that wasn't the intended style.
<waltman> I don't know what the point of it is, to be honest
<waltman> but then, I also don't understand why people prefer satellite view to the normal map view.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-01
<jthan> I remember back in the day when things here were poppin
<JonathanD> Happy new year!
<rmg51> liar
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
 * waltman is amazed that in 2012 he has to explain to his idiot brother the difference between vegetarian and vegan.
<jedijf> just because of a little insect goo?
<waltman> We're planning a birthday party for my mom's 75th birthday, and for some reason suggesting we have a non-meat dish has proved confusing.
<waltman> "Grilled Salmon or Eggplant Rollatini - not sure if there are any non-meat eaters or vegans, but we should offer one just in case."
<waltman> I tried to explain to him yesterday that "vegan" and "vegetarian" weren't synonyms, but he didn't get it.
<passstab> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120402
<PennBot> Title: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. (at distrowatch.com)
<waltman> Sometimes I think I must have been switched at birth.
<passstab> it looks like there isn't a full DWW this week :(
 * waltman notes the date
<passstab> lol
<jedijf> waltman: don't let them go for it
<passstab> your allot faster then i was
<jedijf> err
<waltman> jedijf: ?
<passstab> it was AFTER the screenshot
<passstab> that i remebered
<waltman> allot?
<jedijf> waltman: it was supposed to read don't tell them about 4/1 - it will prove that they believe what they want to believe
<jedijf> and only those who care really pay attention to the vegan vs vegetarian difference
<waltman> Right, but you really want to use "vegetarian" as the catch-all word
<waltman> When he uses "vegan" like that he sounds like a complete idiot to me.
<jedijf> well, i guess when doing an event and if you care about them, go vegan is safeest
<jedijf> safest
<waltman> a vegan wouldn't be able to eat much at this place
<jedijf> vegetarian, no dairy shut up and eat, or don't
<jedijf> eggplant nor parm
<jedijf> *no
<waltman> Now he's claiming he's very familiar with each term. I'm still skeptical.
<SamuraiAlba> oooh
<SamuraiAlba> Magic:The Gathering time.
<jedijf> waltman: don't stress anyway, vegans are used to be odd people out and generally aren't trusting eaters when out anyway
<passstab> jedijf, did you see that vinux thing?
<jedijf> passstab: yeah, i crafted a response and then thought better not to respond because we are only sponsors, that email accomplished it's goal to the extent that we can promote it for tech week
<jedijf> to our list
<jedijf> if/when we have events, all are welcome to attend, and if it's that important to our members, they can self-promote
<passstab> so we won't do anything?
<jedijf> for example, at one release party, i had unr installed so people could play with it
<passstab> ahh
<jedijf> passstab: that email made no sense
<passstab> i'm sorry
<jedijf> not yours the blind one
<passstab> oh
<passstab> yea i agree
<jedijf> a sensible response would have been, we, vinux, want to do a demo event for tech week at xyz on xyz at xyz time
<passstab> he probably dosn't know what techweek is
<jedijf> he should, vinux should have read it to him
<passstab> ok but what WILL we do for TW?
<jedijf> i haven't responded myself yet, waiting for others. see the problem? but anyway, i think promoting our later (week or 2) release party will better suit are needs
<jedijf> my thinking is tech week attendees would rather use the week to see other things than ubuntu, even though they may have an interest. letting them know of an event later, when there aren't as many choices to split our crowd may be most benficial
<jedijf> i keep looking thru the event schedule trying to find a day/time slot not to step on any allies toes
<jedijf> just to do an 'informational' event
<jedijf> feel free to do so and make suggestions
<jedijf> we can do a hey meet Ubuntu LoCo team during week at Manayunk diner (for example)
<jedijf> but again, with an upcoming Release event, we have to realize that people only have so much time to give to geek, and don't want to waste it
<jedijf> me for example ^^^^
<jedijf> hive music night is usually a good event
 * rmg51 can no longer do weeknight events, he has to babysit his mom :'(
<jedijf> and if we personally attend any events, Linux advocacy seems to happen automagically
<jedijf> i would like to maybe setup a Core Kiosk on a lappy
<passstab> intro to foss art?
<passstab> that is gimp, audacity ,openshot...
<passstab> core kiosk?
<SamuraiAlba> selling my Dungeons and Dragons books...
<SamuraiAlba> have an ORIGIANL DMG :)
<SamuraiAlba> *Original
<SamuraiAlba> dang keyboard
<SamuraiAlba> Hi peeps!
<SamuraiAlba> Saving up for more toys :)
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya, Mutu
<MutantTurkey> hey
<SamuraiAlba> Got suckered back into the mess..
<SamuraiAlba> Magic:The Gathering
<SamuraiAlba> :O
<MutantTurkey> oh man
<SamuraiAlba> Just flipped $40 in 2 AD&D boxed sets for $40 in cards
<SamuraiAlba> and then flipped those for $400
<SamuraiAlba> TROLL
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<SamuraiAlba> anyway... headed out.
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<cythes> Ubuntu Eye Wear..
<cythes> I am skurd
<MutantTurkey> skurd?
<MutantTurkey> you're a turd.
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<cythes> MutantTurkey, Nice try lol
<MutantTurkey> olol
<cythes> But that is just cool.... Still I dont like the battery attached to it...
<passstab> isn't cannonicals new stratgy of makeing it for everything kinda worrying?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<passstab> i want to try a *box wm
<passstab> which one should i try?
<pleia2> fluxbox
<passstab> and why?
<pleia2> it's the one I use ;)
<pleia2> I don't have a comparison chart or anything, I just tried it and liked it and now it's the one I use on my debian systems
<passstab> have you tryed open?
<pleia2> not in a very long time
 * passstab logs out to give open a try
<cythes> I would try to use i3 on here. Make it all the more speedy lol
<passstab> i made it!!!
<cythes> pleia2, How long has this been up: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu for Eyewear | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<cythes> I'm trying to figure out if ubuntu be trollin or not
<pleia2> cythes: yeah, it's a joke
<passstab> why haven't we dominated libraries?
<passstab> i think they are a RELATIVELY easy target
<cythes> Ahh I see lol
<passstab> and for alot of people the only computers they use
<cythes> passstab, Oh yeah that makes sense...
<SamuraiAlba> good potatoes to all!
<jedijf> makes sense to everyone but the librarians :/
<SamuraiAlba> What is up for this month?
<jedijf> there was a decent attempt in nj, but it failed
<SamuraiAlba> attempt at what?
<jedijf> Linux in libraries
<MutantTurkey> linuxxxxxx
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: tde + libaries? :p
<MutantTurkey> libraries'
<SamuraiAlba> I need something to do on the weekends
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-25
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanS> Morning.
<rmg51> what happened to your D?
<JonathanD> rmg51: splits.
<rmg51> that's better
<JonathanD> It is snowing.
<JonathanD> Quite a bit.
<rmg51> time for me to go out into it :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<adom> whoa is this thing still on?
<adom> just brought my screen session back up, cant believe its still running!
<adom> 10:21 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 152d 11h 41m 39s
<adom> well anyway, for those few of you that remember me, i have bad news. i recently moved to VA. so I'll be looking for an Ubuntu users group here. still love you guys though.
<adom> ok, so there might not be any...but im in high hopes
<JonathanD> start one :P
<adom> i guess i could...
<adom> just seems like a bunch of idling and minimal interaction :/
<ChinnoBunny> I turned into a bunny
<ChinnoDog> adom: where in VA?
<adom> Woodbridge. about a half hour South of Washington D.C.
<adom> its really close actually, but traffic down here is hurrendous
<adom> actually, arent you guys all near Philly? i guess you know bad traffic as well...haha
<adom> there are days when my gf drives home from her new job in Springfield which is like 18 miles away and it takes her over an hour.
<adom> although now she's learned some different routes to shave off minutes here and there.
<ChinnoDog> You live near IKEA
<adom> yeah, been there like 4 times already. in love.
<adom> ChinnoDog: do you know the area?
<ChinnoDog> adom: I live in Merrifield, about 25 minutes away.
<ChinnoDog> I mean, in good traffic. You know how that goes.
<adom> that's not far at all! i had an interview for a tier 1 network engineer position in Tyson's Corner last week. wow small world!
<adom> ChinnoDog: so wait, if you live here in VA like me, how'd you end up in #ubuntu-us-pa?
<ChinnoDog> I moved here. lol
<ChinnoDog> I've been here almost 2 years now
<ChinnoDog> Where in Tysons?
<adom> cool!
<adom> um...
<adom> thinking of business name...
<adom> i forget let me check email...
<adom> ChinnoDog: NTConnections http://www.ntconnections.net/PublicPages/Home.aspx
<adom> i turned it down in favor of a better offer
<adom> i actually got two great job offers in the same day and was pretty amazed
<adom> ChinnoDog: i cant believe we live so close! we should plan an awkward meet-up sometime!
<ChinnoDog> I asked where in Tysons because my office is there.
<adom> jesus. small world.
<adom> for all we know i couldve drove past you or something on that day.
<ChinnoDog> I don't see much Ubuntu activity here. I've been idling in #ubuntu-us-dc since I go here and it is pretty dead
<ChinnoDog> probably not. I work from home most days.
<adom> ahh
<adom> still cool tho
<ChinnoDog> When did you get here?
<adom> VA? about 2 months ago. gf got a great job offer in Springfield, so we quit our jobs (we had 4 between the two of us), packed the apartment, threw the dog in the cab of a uhaul and headed down.
<adom> big move for us, both of us have big "farm-families" back in PA and NY.
<adom> i see JonathanD in #ubuntu-us-dc as well...did he move down here too?
<ChinnoDog> Ephrata is not very amazing in terms of job market. lol
<JonathanD> adom: I run events so I hang out in all the reasonably local channels.
<JonathanD> But I'm near Philadelphia, myself.
<adom> JonathanD: cool cool cool
<JonathanD> Speaking of events...
<JonathanD> I'd like to do at least 2 geeknics this year.
<JonathanD> One to the Philly zoo, and one at a park (typical picnic with grills and frisbee and trails.)
<JonathanD> This summer, I mean.
<JonathanD> Any interest? :)
<ChinnoDog> That is a long way to go for a picnic
<InHisName> adom: Where in VA ?  Near DC ?  Ought to be plenty around there.
<InHisName> Ah Woodbridge, I used to live in Annandale years ago.
<adom> yeah talking to ChinnoDog and found out about #ubuntu-us-dc (even if it is a ghosttown apparently >.<)
<InHisName> Not so ghosty anymore with two of you there.
<InHisName> Isn't there a MAJOR hackerspace in DC ?
<adom> hmm, dunno. seems likely though.
<adom> yeah
<adom> http://www.hacdc.org/
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: too long?
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: maybe
<ChinnoDog> I was going to frequent HacDC but it is too far away
<ChinnoDog> There are a couple in Virginia near Dulles though
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: oh, too far.
<JonathanD> Yeah, the park especially.
<JonathanD> The zoo at least is in the city.
<JonathanD> The park is probably in the burbs.
<adom> HacDC membership dues are $50/month. seems steep just for being a member of the community. :/
<jedijf>  i think that's pretty much the average
<adom> rly?
<adom> im making a lot more here than i did in Erie, but that still might be a bit too expensive for my tastes. ill just keep to tinkering in our spare bedroom where i keep my PC parts.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-26
<paulproteus> JonathanD: I have a freenode question!
<paulproteus> I thought I'd ask you here rather than in an official channel, if that is okay (-:
<paulproteus> In particular -- some friends and I have an open source quasi-hackerspace community called Beowulf Cluster. We want to use #beowulf, and while it is currently reg'd, no one is using it. Can we have it?
<paulproteus> See http://rose.makesad.us/pipermail/beowulf-cluster/2013-March/thread.html for our community mailing list and info about our free software-oriented hackathon events.
<paulproteus> JonathanD: For now, I will actually try talking to the channel owner (-:
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here consider themselves knowledgable about open source e-learning software?
<ChinnoDog> I decided to poke around a Moodle demo site since it is a mainstream e-learning package but it is so ugly and confusing. I expected something different.
<JonathanD> hi paulproteus
<JonathanD> Do that first, but you can also submit a request for it.
<pleia2> JonathanD: it is very strange that you are awake
<JonathanD> I just woke up.
<JonathanD> That probably isn't any better, is it.
<pleia2> this is early even for you :)
<JonathanD> Ok, well, the sled was propped up against the door, because it snowed yesterday, and I was going to take the kids up to the park (but it was mostly de-snowed there before I got home)
<JonathanD> And it fell down, and the dog decided it did not belong down (he's slightly ocd) so he started yelling at it.
<pleia2> aha :)
<JonathanD> So I had to come address that.
<JonathanD> and I let him outside, and picked up my laptop while I'm waiting for him.
<JonathanD> Is that better? :P
<pleia2> yes, thank you
<pleia2> :{
<pleia2> :P
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<JonathanD> (I beat rmg)
<pleia2> it's still yesterday here
<JonathanD> hah
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> the real morning
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> nothing new
<rmg51> just the usual morning stuff
<JonathanD> Sounds great.
<JonathanD> HI adom
<JonathanD> paulproteus_: morning!
<rmg51> bye
<JonathanD> later rmg51
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> I would prefer to still be sleeping
<teddy-dbear> me too
<rmg51> bed is always better then work
<ChinnoDog> I could use an egg souffle from Panera
<waltman> I didn't know they did egg souffles
<ChinnoDog> waltman: You are mising out
<ChinnoDog> missing
<ChinnoDog> The spinach & bacon egg souffle is my favorite.
<waltman> I'll have to try it sometime!
<JonathanD> it seems like bear rock is just gone
<JonathanD> I don't think they moved.
<waltman> Yeah, seems like it to me, too.
<JonathanD> I'm kinda sad.
<waltman> I've been getting these odd craving for their farmers omelet :(
<JonathanD> The omelets were excellent.
<JonathanD> The burgers and sandwiches, too
<ChinnoDog> No one answered my e-learning software question. Surely there are opionions. MutantTurkey? waltman?
<pleia2> moodle is pretty much the default for open source options, but you might also check out canvas: instructure.com
<pleia2> but there are lots of moodle guides out there if you need help figuring out the workflow
<ChinnoDog> Of all of them the moodle demo was the ugliest. Surely that counts for a lot with an elearing software. Checking out Canvas now
<MutantTurkey> alright, I need to name my python package... and it's a python implementation of something called FEAST
<MutantTurkey> or FS for short
<MutantTurkey> PyFeast is boring
<MutantTurkey> any ideas?
<waltman> ChinnoDog: All I know about e-learning is that the commercial system Drexel uses sucks.
<ChinnoDog> Canvas is beautiful. Thanks pleia2
<pleia2> sure
<ChinnoDog> Canvas ftw
<ChinnoDog> waltman: The one that DeVry uses is pretty ugly too.
<MutantTurkey> when is the new drexel One coming out?
<waltman> Among my gripes with the old system is that if you tried to paste code into a text box in their discussion forums, it wouldn't display any of your formatting.
<waltman> Makes it rather challenging to read lisp code that way :)
<ChinnoDog> "If you're a technologist, most software is bad. Think of the worst software you use and you probably have a business idea."
<ChinnoDog> so true
<paulproteus_> JonathanD: Likewise!
<JonathanD> paulproteus_: is there a website or just the ML?
<paulproteus_> For now, there is just the mailing list. There is an events page here: http://pointlesstopology.com/events
<paulproteus_> But not a full website just about the event.
<paulproteus_> Although nm, I guess the above really is about the event!
<paulproteus> JonathanD: ^ Yes, there is a website
<JonathanD> Ok. I'll see what I can find out.
<pleia2> I should go sometime, sunday nights are just lousy for me (half the time there is an ubuntu california night, the other half I'm spending QT with my fiance :))
<pleia2> s/night/meeting
<pleia2> who am I kidding, every night is bad
<paulproteus> pleia2: Qt!! I thought you were an XFCE user!!
<paulproteus> (just kidding)
<paulproteus> (also I nearly typed XKCD user)
<pleia2> :P
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: Are you committed to using Tiny Tiny RSS as your Google Reader replacement? There is this: http://www.digg.com/reader
<pleia2> right, moving to another 3rd party hosted reader (that's not even finished) makes a ton of sense :P
<pleia2> tt-rss works great, I don't even like digg
<ChinnoDog> But they have 96 days 4 hours and 44 mins to finish it
<ChinnoDog> Even if it is just a google reader clone I might be happy with it
<paulproteus> pleia2: I use hosted newsblur periodically, which I know I can self-host, as a random factoid.
<paulproteus> I haven't actually read RSSs in ~1y though.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-27
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<teddy-dbear> stupid Clear :P
<rmg51> Clear wouldn't make a connection until just now :-/
<JonathanD> Speaking of clear, I cancelled mine, they said keep all the equipment and that if I plug it in in the future it'll prompt me to pay for 2 hours, one day, one week, or one month if i need to.
<rmg51> mostly it works
<rmg51> just not this morning
<jedijf> JonathanD: that's good news - i will cancel mine too - i never use it
<jedijf> The Old Reader	
<jedijf> Your feeds are ready, hooray!
<jedijf> i almost forgot ........
<rmg51> mine is on every weekday
<MutantTurkey> I need to get internet still >->
<adom_> hey all. just skimmed back over previous conversation...hope nobody minds if i bring the subject of GReader replacements back up.
<JonathanD> jedijf: I have no idea what it costs for a session or whatnot.
<pleia2> for the record, I'm very happy with my replacement and I don't know why ChinnoDog is wanting me to switch ;)
<JonathanD> but I'll find out when the cancelation happens.
<adom> ive started messing about with Feedly and a couple other options...
<adom> but nothing quite compares to GReader
<adom> personally if Digg makes even just a GReader clone replacement, i'm leaning hard towards it
<adom> havent used Digg in years, but, whatever, its a Reader.
<JonathanD> I cannot get this machine to boot from usb.
<JonathanD> Tried an ubuntu key and a windows one, just doesn't work.
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> well, it booted from an HDD on USB, just not the key.
<adom> i think the best idea ever would be for mashable to make a Reader. their built-in popularity stats for online articles and posts rock.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: what kind of board? is it old?
<adom> JonathanD: that's happened to me before, some BIOSs only support booting from one particular USB drive, so if you have more than one USB hard drive plugged in you mihgt have to remove the other temporarily
<JonathanD> it's a sony vaio, I don't think it's too old.
<JonathanD> adom: I only have one.
<MutantTurkey> usb = problems in general for me.
<JonathanD> It's a core i5 with win7, can't be too old.
<MutantTurkey> is it a usb3 port you are plugged into/
<MutantTurkey> i have made that mistake
<JonathanD> Doesn't appear to be.
<JonathanD> ooh!
<JonathanD> I might have got it.
<MutantTurkey> what was it?
<JonathanD> I was smashing keys and it's booting the win7 key now.
<JonathanD> now to figure out what key.
<JonathanD> lol
<MutantTurkey> heh
<JonathanD> Why can't everyone just get keyboards
<MutantTurkey> :p
<JonathanD> This is the owners daughters laptop.
<JonathanD> She killed 2 HDDs already.
<JonathanD> Since she got it.
<JonathanD> Now it's got a 256GB SSD in it.
<MutantTurkey> I mean I just spent 20 minutes debugging smething and realized it wasn't iterating because I was doing for(i=0, i++; i=-1) so...
<MutantTurkey> wow how?
<MutantTurkey> failures or her fault or what?
<JonathanD> how what?
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> she tosses it around.
<MutantTurkey> I am getting ready to replace my hard drive on my x220, the thing is so loud
<MutantTurkey> it is louder than my fan
<JonathanD> I think the x200 I have has an ssd in it.
<MutantTurkey> the only problem is that they're 7mm's not 9'mm
<JonathanD> Sad that I don't remember.
<JonathanD> But I haven't turned it on in months.
<MutantTurkey> anyone see the lenovo phone coming out?
<MutantTurkey> looks pretty nice
<JonathanD> I did.
<adom> i really need to change my irssi theme...
<MutantTurkey> i just have the boring blue one
<JonathanD> So do I.
<JonathanD> Well
<JonathanD> I seperated the status bar to put it on it's own line
<JonathanD> Not that it really helps anymore.
<adom> yeah same here, but some dark blue text is hard to see with my transparent terminal window
<MutantTurkey> I don't even have a irssirc
<MutantTurkey> I just manually login every time
<MutantTurkey> i just don't do it often :p
<JonathanD> I should trim some windows.
<MutantTurkey> I've got like 12 open... sigh
<JonathanD> 1181 here :)
<MutantTurkey> I wish irssi did [Act: ubun,arc,pyth,mat,arc2, etc] instead of numbering them
<adom> re-watching Game of Thrones again...watching that part where she eats the horse heart
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: how...
<MutantTurkey> adom: didn't they steal that from the godfather?
<MutantTurkey> something about a horse
<adom> MutantTurkey: i doubt it, it was a book first
<adom> but....possible i guess?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: about 150 freenode channels, a few on other networks, and the rest are PMs I never closed.
<MutantTurkey> adom: it was a bad joke
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: ah yeah pm's add up
<adom> MutantTurkey: ahh haha
<JonathanD> I have aliases for /1000 for /win 1000, etc, but they end at 1200.
<JonathanD> So I either need to add some or close some windows.
<MutantTurkey> btw Gordin Goodwin's Big Phat Band's cover of "Play That Funky Music" is awesome
<MutantTurkey> the whole Phat Pack album rocks
<JonathanD> Theres a script to auto-close them after a time, but I couldn't find it when I was looking hte other day.
<adom> JonathanD: do you just Alt+a constantly to keep up with stuff?
<JonathanD> adom: I switch into the ones I care about if I see activity.
<JonathanD> and I /act all a lot
<JonathanD> I should find a way to split the window numbers across 2 lines.
<JonathanD> then they'd all fit.
<JonathanD> well, not "all" but all likely to be active.
<MutantTurkey> grr fscanf("%zzzz", sleep)
<MutantTurkey> I execute my program and  my file disappears...
<adom> having a hard time looking through irssi scripts...someone remind me what script shows a title bar with just the channels you're in?
<MutantTurkey> in the elevator i had an epiphany
<MutantTurkey> an idea
<MutantTurkey> for a program
<MutantTurkey> like top, except it generates graphs in realtime and afterward of your process usage for all the usal stats
<MutantTurkey> like a little x window
<MutantTurkey> then a print out of avg and max and such
<adom> wouldnt be useable via command-line right?
<MutantTurkey> nope
<MutantTurkey> it would have to be a graphical interface
<MutantTurkey> though you could probably have a collect option
<MutantTurkey> I really wish there was a good valgrind visualizer for gnome
<MutantTurkey> kcachegrind from kde3 is like half the reason I use trinity
<adom> btw if anyone's wondering, the answer to my question earlier is "Advanced Windowlist": http://anti.teamidiot.de/static/nei/*/Code/Irssi/adv_windowlist.pl
<MutantTurkey> adom: nice
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-28
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.strikingly.com/insighthwsolutions
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<teddy-dbear> stupid Clear :-/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> No bacon this morning. Pretty low on breakfast supplies.
<SamuraiAlba> poop
<SamuraiAlba> that sucks
<SamuraiAlba> How u doing otherwise?
<ChinnoDog> fine. I found a couple eggs and a cup of coffee. I think I will get Chinese food for lunch.
<SamuraiAlba> Chinese food AWESOMES!
<SamuraiAlba> have you seen my new website?
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.strikingly.com/insighthwsolutions
<ChinnoDog> The top graphic is highly misleading
<SamuraiAlba> Please help me look for another.  I used what I had.
<ChinnoDog> If you are making a professional site you can probably afford to buy a stock image or two
<SamuraiAlba> It's for my CS 183 class.  Internet Development
<SamuraiAlba> Not a pro site, per se
<ChinnoDog> Maybe you can find free stock images then
<ChinnoDog> Or take a photo that shows what the site is about
<SamuraiAlba> What type of image would you suggest?
<ChinnoDog> I feel like that would be a lot more work than using a stock image
<ChinnoDog> A guy patching network cables in a data center seems appropriate
<SamuraiAlba> thank you :)
<ChinnoDog> It is difficult to make network hardware look exciting to all audiences at once
<SamuraiAlba> true
<MutantTurkey> got my mac buddy at work to use a tiling window manager!
<MutantTurkey> he dived right into it
<MutantTurkey> pretty sweet
<adom> which wm?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: on a mac?!
<MutantTurkey> well he used a mac before
<waltman> ah
<MutantTurkey> mac laptop linux desktop
<MutantTurkey> he was a luser before, now he is a user
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-29
<rmg51> Morning
<adom> morning
<waltman> http://radnor.patch.com/articles/iphone-pinched-while-charging-in-wayne-store # dumb victim of the day
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<teddy-dbear> I'm baaack
<teddy-dbear> did you miss me?
<teddy-dbear> dang kernel updates
<adom> waltman: that's funny. also, the second story about the cell phone, if someone stole your daughter's cell phone, why the hell didn't you turn the service off!??
<waltman> It's all very odd.
<JonathanD> heh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-30
<waltman> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-31
<rmg51> Morning
<adom> happy easter everyone
<adom> there we go
<adom> clear
<adom> whoops
<adom> heh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-24
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jedijf> cold_morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> mornin'
<lazyPower> o/
<MutantTurkey> ornin~
<MutantTurkey> why the hell are all large channel like #bash, #c and #python full of pedantic assholes?
<MutantTurkey> i got kicked from python for saying 'lol' in my sentance cause that's noise. i get shit on because my question is 'about an implmentation of c, not the language spec itself so therefore not relevant' in #c, and in #bash, apparently discussing how to overcome a python issue with bash, is not related to bash
<MutantTurkey> like - f them. why be so negative? you don't have to go on irc, or answer every question or statement ever, so what is it?
<MutantTurkey> do you just love to lord over random people? does it make you feel big and tough?
<MutantTurkey>  /endrant
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You left out #perl :)
<MutantTurkey> seriously
<MutantTurkey> i don't geti t!
<KyleYankan> ##hamradio is the worst with that. "If you don't know how to build the antenna, jsut buy it, it's only $30, DUH"
<KyleYankan> a week later" Hey guys, I bought $x antenna and.." - "WHY WOULD YOU BUY AN ANTENNA, JUST BUILD IT, IDIOT"
<jedijf> that's only because of the dementia......they forgot
<KyleYankan> ^ hehe
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: I ask most of my questions here, or plug, or hive.
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: and this is largely why.
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: I feel like community groups provide far better support than most support channels tend to.
<KyleYankan> So, what $<200 HF rig do you reccomend? I'd love CW, but SSB would be really lovely. QRP obviously OK.
<KyleYankan> :-P
<jedijf> KyleYankan: at that number, the closest is the new chinese mk1 iirc - like jims 817, but ugly, about 4 - but half the cost of the 817
<jedijf> http://www.wouxun.us/item.php?item_id=302
<jedijf> screen is nice - buttons/knobs are ugly
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: my new rig: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pj0czv6qutdoh0f/2014-03-22%2013.58.08.jpg
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: a little older, though.
<KyleYankan> jedijf: nice man. Also my easy-digi came today
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: Meh, I wanted something to hike with :-P
<KyleYankan> jedijf: That's the one I've been eyeballing. If this thing at work comes through I might go with an Ft-817 though.
<jedijf> KyleYankan: hmmm. I would think carefully, you can always turn down power - i would 857
<jedijf> for that kind of $$
<jedijf> have the 100 when/if needed
<KyleYankan> trueskies
<KyleYankan> we'll see. my summer-toy
<KyleYankan> Really want to nail code before i invest
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: you can hike with that.
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: if by hike you mean sail.
<JonathanD> and if by sail you mean dive.
<KyleYankan> DIVE DIVE DIVE
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: get your G-D ham ticket
<JonathanD> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/62/USS_Grayback%3B0857404.jpg
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: it's from one of that (same class anyway).
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: diesel nuclear missle submarine.
<JonathanD> that is a confusing statement... diesel submarine, with nuclear missles.
<KyleYankan> heh
<KyleYankan> but... get your ticket
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: I have my ticket.
<JonathanD> To the submarine.
<KyleYankan> slacker
<JonathanD> It's on the inside pocket of my jacket.
<waltman> q: is it still "sailing" if you're underwater?
<JonathanD> waltman: well, submarines have a sail, so...
<waltman> they do?
<MutantTurkey> gtotta rdie the waves..
<ChinnoDog> Any Evernote enthusiasts in here?
<pleia2> I like their logo
<jedijf> enthusiast - not sure - but my phone note method
<jedijf> yes
<jedijf> well, actually not anymore, but used to be
<jedijf> now i just use S memo
<ChinnoDog> :-/ I am considering switching to it from OneNote but the formatting text support is practically nonexistant.
<ChinnoDog> I can't even have multiple columns.
<KyleYankan> waltman: a submarine sail is the conning tower, the large structure on top that acts as a vertical stabilzier - stopping the submarine from spinning about in opposition ot the rotor
<waltman> it's not really a "sail" though
<waltman> more of a big fin thing
<KyleYankan> This is tru. But so are sails?
<waltman> I think of a "sail" as a device to catch the wind and use it to move the boat.
<waltman> the conning tower looks a bit like a sail, but its function is completely different
<JonathanD> 19 February: Strong winds overpowered the improvised steering and left her with her bow pointed toward Tokyo. Sprague later confessed: "Right then I wasn't interested in going in that direction." At this point the crew made a jury-rig sail of wood, cargo nets, and canvas to further increase her headsail, allowing Intrepid to hold her course.
<waltman> the conning tower's more of a dorsal fin
<waltman> hmm, apparently 'sail' can also be used to describe things that merely resemble sails.
 * waltman consults the OED
<waltman> http://www.bornrich.com/secret-submarine-base-sale-175-million.html
<ChinnoDog> Does "sail" predate boats?
<waltman> boats predate English by millennia
<waltman> the first ref in the oed is from 888
<ChinnoDog> I mean that the origin of the word could predate sailing boats.
<waltman> "The ulterior origin is obscure. No certainly equivalent form is known outside Germanic..."
<waltman> it's from Old English segel
<waltman> It seems REALLY unlikely to me
<waltman> again, the Egyptians were sailing along the Nile in like 2-3000 BC.
<waltman> I'm pretty sure there weren't Germans then.
<ChinnoDog> But what did they call their sails?
<waltman> I'm pretty sure Egyptian and German are quite different languages...
<waltman> I'm also pretty sure that if Egyptian had a similar word, the OED would have noted it.
<waltman> what part of "No certainly equivalent form is known outside Germanic" are you having trouble with?
<ChinnoDog> http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=sail
<ChinnoDog> That says OED referred to proto-indo-european root "sek"
<ChinnoDog> "to cut". So, it must have always had something to do with pieces of cloth.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: I don't understand why you'd even think that would be likely. Mankind's been using sails for at least 8000 years, and a LOT of languages have come and gone in that time. The chances that the word English happens to use would be at all related to what the Egyptians and Phonecians were using seems vanishingly small.
<jedijf> so all of this predates Christopher Cross?
<jedijf> are we certain?
<pleia2> jedijf++
<waltman> jedijf: not to mention Styx
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-25
<ProfessorKaos64> Would someone mind just clicking my blog link to see how fast it loads for you?
<KyleYankan> jedijf: everything before 1776 was a mistake
<lazyPower> MutantTurkey: I saw the #python banter. I think that's a common perception on freenode. The public seems to wax and wane with the purist pedantics.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> morning Randy & bear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> Anyone have opinions on the new Canadian anti-spam laws that take effect in July?
<ChinnoDog> http://fightspam.gc.ca/eic/site/030.nsf/eng/h_00039.html
<ChinnoDog> There is a summary.
<pvl1> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning.
<ChinnoDog> mm, nuked scrambled eggs
<MutantTurkey> lazyPower: perception? i think it's a reality
<MutantTurkey> it's a real issue, if there's a person looking for programming help, it's unlikely they also understand ettiquite or how to use SO or google effectively
<MutantTurkey> and what - they get turned away from programming because of some ass on IRC?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: yes.
<lazyPower> MutantTurkey: Start the revoluion. Create a PA LOCO coder haven
<lazyPower> i'd buy into this group
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-26
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<argv_turk> who here's a XJ owner?
<argv_turk> was it you KyleYankan ?
<argv_turk> thoughts on getting one? i'm looking at that or a Forester
<KyleYankan> XJ owner?
<KyleYankan> Oh. Car. No, I drive a Oldsmobile. Like my father did, and his father.
 * KyleYankan hangs head in shame
<argv_turk> :-)
<argv_turk> no shame in that
<argv_turk> My best bud has had a almost amazingly reliable Alero since like 02'
<argv_turk> i thought someone here was...
<argv_turk> square-r00t: it was you then?
<square-r00t> hmm? not i
<InHisName> I noticed that one of my domains is expiring and the renewal cost is to the moon.  For a xxx.us domain who is offering a good deal on 10 years of registrations ?
<JonathanD> define moon?
<waltman> 10 years?
<waltman> I've never used them, but hover.com sponsors pretty much all the podcasts and seems legit.
<InHisName> "to the moon" = TOO expensive
<InHisName> I'll check them out.
<waltman> I use gandi, really only because someone at plug recommended them. they're fine.
<waltman> realize I've got like 1 domain though :)
<waltman> there was a thread about registrars on the plug mailing list not too long ago
<InHisName> Would I be able to read the list thread and not sign up for another list ?
<waltman> 14488     Wed 11/20/13 00:07 Lee H. Marzke   (2.2K)     └─>
<waltman> bah
<InHisName> Not apealing:  hover.com xfer for $10 one year or $145 for 10 !
<waltman> http://lists.netisland.net/archives/plug/plug-2013-11/msg00019.html
<waltman> is that a lot?
<ChinnoDog> 1and1 is cheaper.
<waltman> my impression was that the cheaper ones like godaddy tended to be sleazier
<JonathanD> 1and1 is "ok"
<InHisName> I'm at 1and1 for hosting to transfer there is $15/year   Bleah!
<InHisName> Never any specials for .us
<JonathanD> InHisName: 145 because if you renew annually they could charge you 10 this year, 20 next year, 30 the year after...
<JonathanD> InHisName: I paid $10 for my .us
<JonathanD> I find $10 acceptable.
<ChinnoDog> oh. The price has gone up.
<InHisName> I paid $6 12 years ago and bought 10 ($60)   last year got stuck renewing for $15, now it's $19.99  Bleah  (domainnamescheap.com) NOT !
<InHisName> I found one called 'luckyregister.com'  for $79.90 for 10 years.   Best so far.   Members renew for $10/yr.
<InHisName> nearlyfreespeech.net   $9.49/year  but no .us
<ChinnoDog> http://www.resellerclub.com/pricing
<ChinnoDog> It isn't clear to me what you have to do in order to register there.
<ChinnoDog> It lists .us for $6.49/yr though.
<InHisName> as xfer price or NEW signup pricing ?  then there is renewal for members that is usually the highest.  Hence paying for 10years is best way when found.
<InHisName> I'll check them anyway, just in case.
<ChinnoDog> idk and idk. Yes, do check and then tell me. ;)
<InHisName> namecheap.com shows $7.99 for ONE year.  Not sure about 9 more if offered.    Members can pay $7.69 5+ years.
<InHisName> gandi is over $10 for .us
<InHisName> Opened a chat window, but no one is answering it.   1/2 hour now.
<waltman> InHisName: You realize, of course, that you could save a lot of money, at least in the short term, by renewing for <10 years, right?
<waltman> like maybe 1 year?>
<argv_turk> it's chep if you do serveral years
<argv_turk> i only do it by 2 year
<argv_turk> i want
<argv_turk> unix.plumbing
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-27
<ChinnoDog> .plumbing?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> for plummbing
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: the resellerclub has a $25 'membership' fee.  Of course you can resell stuff:  registrar, hosting, etc.
<pvl1> hello
<InHisName> waltman: it's not the TOTAL $$ as it's more like the $/yr that I'm trying to minimize.   Most places seem to think once you're there, the ongoing renewal pricing not special offer and very high.  So, for min costing, I expect to stay until expire then have to transfer to save any more. Once every 10 years best way to go.
<InHisName> Howdy pvl1
<pvl1> theres some sickness going around philadelphia/buckscounty area
<InHisName> pvl1:  I have 8 y/o son who brings samples home from school all the time.   Three weeks ago wife just finished a horrible one.  Don't want any more of that kind in the house.
<pvl1> vitamin C and water man. im sorry your wife was sick. at least its getting warmer. goes to say i shouldve gotten flue shots
<InHisName> I'm like a drug addict when it comes to Vit C.
<pvl1> i dont think thats necc a bad thing...
<pvl1> i prefer emergen C packets myself
<InHisName> We got the flu shots.   Lotta colds floating around.  We get the shots on BUcks co emergency practice day, only $0.
<pvl1> whats that?
<InHisName> Bucks co, health unit, has a practice day for when they need to innoculate ALL the residents in a very short time for some emergency.
<pvl1> oh i didnt know about this
<pvl1> where and when is this held
<InHisName> Not sure what they determine the calulated capicity might be, maybe over 100k people per day.
<InHisName> In the fall each year.   Usually all day ONE sat.
<InHisName> Right after when the new flu shot becomes availble to them to offer.
<pvl1> oh wow
<pvl1> i will have to loook into that
<InHisName> I believe you need to show proof of residency (DL, etc.) to get the 'service'.
<pvl1> i mean im not really concerned with the cost... it just sounds like a kool thing to be a part of
<pvl1> oh well that wont work. my address in to philly atm
<InHisName> It's very fast.  Last time at a HS gym, arrived got shot and left.... Under 3 minutes and back to car.
<pvl1> well is it actually nurses that do it?
<InHisName> Now, most health care pkgs also pay full for it at drug stores.
<pvl1> makes sense, cheaper that way for them in the long run i bet
<pvl1> im passing out, i need to get some sleep
<pvl1> ill ttyl InHisName
<InHisName> yes, real nurses poke you.   They're part of the program that is practicing to innoculate the WHOLE population of Bucks in a very short time, when an emergency vaccination is ever needed.
<InHisName> nighty nite
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<rmg51> MOrning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning JonathanD and absentee Randy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Howdy teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> How important is having a registrar near in milli-sec ?
<waltman> InHisName: True, but keep in mind you're spending a lot of time over what amounts to just a buck or two a year.
<waltman> Also, maybe prices will go down and you'll lose money renewing for 10 years.
<pvl1> i need to rebuild my media center
<adom> anyone know a good tutorial on using password-less ssh keys with Ubuntu Server + encrypted home directories? i've got it set with an authorized_keys file outside the home dir, then both encrypted/unencrypted ~/.ssh/authorized_keys files symlink there, but once i log in via my ssh key fine i'm asked for my encryption passphrase and i have to type it in. and since my home dir isn't unencrypted before login, i have to manuall
<lazyPower> MutantTurkey: welp, apparently i'm stumping the python community at large with TDD questions
<lazyPower> adom: http://superuser.com/questions/61057/ssh-with-authorized-keys-to-an-ubuntu-system-with-encrypted-homedir
<lazyPower> thats what i've been using on my server setups and it works
<adom> lazyPower: thanks will check that out
<waltman> TDD?
<lazyPower> np, you're basically moving the responsibilities of auth keys to a centralized location in etc.
<lazyPower> waltman: yeah, rails has this concept called fixture data wher eyou stub out foreign api calls since thats unrealiable and really lies int he realm of integration testing right?
<adom> yeah ive seen that method used before, hopefully that will fix my issue
<lazyPower> so i'm looking to stub out api calls an dload fixture data as a mocked return response, and i'm not getting any answers on an accepted method to do that or if there is a module i should be using
<lazyPower> when I look up test fixtures in the unittest docs, its referring to a whole different concept, so there is a jargon mismatch between rails testing and python testing
<waltman> I'm having a hard time even parsing what you just said, so clearly I'm the wrong person to ask, too!
<lazyPower> haha :) sorry
<lazyPower> that may be why i'm not getting any responses, as my terminology may be incorrect
<waltman> python's just a language while rails is an entire framework, so it doesn't really surprise me that their ideas of how to do testing would be completely different.
<lazyPower> waltman: you raise a good point.
<lazyPower> i had not approached it with that mindset.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-28
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/03/28/ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-final-beta-released/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-final-beta-released
<jedijf> Update from fridge: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) Final Beta released
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<pvl1> morning
<lazyPower> o/ everyone
<JonathanD> hi
<pvl1> how are you lazyPower
<lazyPower> I'm doing well. Gearing up for a sprint in DC next week and a presentation at CMU on Friday
<lazyPower> next week is going to be busy
<lazyPower> How about you pvl1?
<pvl1> oi im sick
<pvl1> caught the current filly plauge
<pvl1> (spelling?)
<InHisName> Hey I just got something from FreedomPop  it is WiFi/WiMAX with a USB cable.   Is there a way to hook the USB to Ubuntu and see if I can access the internet via that dongle ?   If I could make an active connection via ifconfig, that would offer a bunch of possibilities.
<pvl1> should work InHisName
<InHisName> I'm ready to implement commands.  Just don't know what to activate so I can see "ifconfig usb0"
<pvl1> ah
<pvl1> well first and foremost
<pvl1> what does dmesg | tail give you
<InHisName> one web site uses terms like "gadget USB" to install.  Not real interested in adding software if I can help it.
<pvl1> i doubt you need to
<pvl1> as long as the kernel recognizes the module
<pvl1> you would just need to adjust your /etc/network/interfaces file
<InHisName> OK, I'll go try some stuff and be back in a bit.
<InHisName> found USB using uhci_HCD  { or similar}
<InHisName> was in dmesg
<pvl1> sounds like it recognized it
<pvl1> lsusb
<InHisName> lsusb <-- command not found.      (is old linux on old laptop)
<pvl1> ah
<pvl1> well
<pvl1> lets give it a shot
<InHisName> bang
<pvl1> sudo ifconfig usb0 up && sudo dhclient -v usb0
<InHisName> ok, off to try
<InHisName> Grrr, can't remember the pwd for sudo/root
<pvl1> boot up in recovery
<InHisName> And then ?
<InHisName> don't I still need root pwd ?
<jedijf> InHisName: Append init=/bin/bash at the end of line in grub
<pvl1> jedijf: wow i would have never thought of that
<jedijf> then change passwd and try to remember it
<InHisName> Booting up in PCLinuxOS failsafe
<InHisName> last 2 lines show:   ACPI: PCI INterrupt:   setups.   then seems to hang there.
<jedijf> hah, i should have read backlog ....tail -f /var/log/syslog is your friend....when booted - then plug in usb device and watch
<jedijf> your answers will be revealed...or not...which is an answer
<InHisName> Now can't boot at all with any of the three partitions.   WinXP,  Ubuntu 9.x, PCLinuxOS  all start for a few seconds then hang and make NO more progress at booting up.   Uggghhhh !
<InHisName> I unplugged the USB dongle thingy and tried all three again.  NO change. Fooey
<pvl1> how far does boot process get
<InHisName> 2 to 5 seconds into it.      Windows XP  three swipes with blue thing, then runs off and no more.
<pvl1> so grub is working yes
<InHisName> PCLinuxOS  has graphic similar to winxp with moving bauble.   No bauble even starts on that one.
<pvl1> InHisName: try to custom boot pclinuxos, and take away quiet splash
<InHisName> Yes grub works and starts the partition for a few seconds.  Then it freezes.
<InHisName> Ok,  off to try
<InHisName> got 17 minuts left till sch bus comes.  Then done til 9pm
<InHisName> PCLinuxOS with splash off, hangs right after the same 2 lines that Ubuntu shows and hangs at.
<pvl1> jeez what did you do
<InHisName> Both OSes   ---  >   last 2 lines show:   ACPI: PCI INterrupt:   setups.   then seems to hang there.
<InHisName> Don't know.
<pvl1> at this point, i would reset bios settings, and pull battery. press and hold power button. let everything flush out
<InHisName> I may have allterd som things in pclinusos, but how to affect 2 other partitions that used to boot in 2010.
<pvl1> what did you change in grub
<InHisName> Bios battery is dead, now.  I'm running with default.  PCLinuxOS did come up 3X with the dead bios battery this year.
<InHisName> Aren't the grub changes temporary for ONE boot normally ?
<pvl1> not that i think so
<InHisName> the /init=/bin/bash   that I added once ,   was gone next time I booted and checked.  It was back to original.
<InHisName> b bak at 9
<jedijf> es those changes are temporary - only permanent with a menu.lst or /etc/default/grub(grub2) edit and then a sudo update-grub
<jedijf> yes those changes...^
<jedijf> so if you get it right, make it right, permanently, or at least for the next 4 years
<jedijf> InHisName: wrong date is the fail - that's the boot fail if cmos is dead - go to bios set right, or close date, save changes, reboot - it should boot like 2010
<jedijf> in my experience
<jedijf> order cmos battery
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-29
<lazyPower> OK Gentlemen, we have achieved MAAS + Juju
<lazyPower> the time for beer is now
<pvl1> idk what that means but cheers
<pleia2> maas is canonical's metal as a service thingy, juju is their orchestration tool
<pleia2> https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<pvl1> looks really neat
<waltman> metal as a service?
<pleia2> I did some technical review before it was formally released, but haven't looked at it since (mostly working on OpenStack stuff directly these days rather than Canonical's tools)
<waltman> as in metalica?
<pleia2> if only
<pleia2> my cousin is in a metal band that just got a record deal
<pvl1> good for your cousin!
<pleia2> indeed :)
<InHisName> Sorry, fell asleep before 9, so a tad late back here.
<pvl1> what's up
<pvl1> InHisName
<InHisName> Howdy, pvl1
<pvl1> how's that laptop
<InHisName> still not booting.  Need more time to dabble with it.  Too sleepy and out of it to think that hard right now.
<lazyPower> pvl1: ah yea - maas gives me the machines on demand, and recycles them when i no longer need them by putting them back in the pool of available units
<lazyPower> juju takes care of the service installation and orchestration between services
<pvl1> lazyPower: where are you able to play with this
<pvl1> this sounds really neat
<lazyPower> so, in short, maas is the provisoiner, juju is the configuration manager and interface to my infrastructure
<lazyPower> pvl1: in my closet. I have a quad core xeon box, MAAS on the host os in a VM, and 12 sub-vm's as my maas-slaves.
<pvl1> woa
<pvl1> whered you get such a thing
<lazyPower> if you've got any libvirt virtualizers available to you, you can pretty much run this virtualized setup anywhere - its like a free version of ESXi essentially
<lazyPower> Craigslist
<lazyPower> $300 even
<lazyPower> servermonkey has some 1u's that would be around that price range with minimal hardware, you can then upgrade it yourself on the cheap
<lazyPower> when I finish my internal network, i'll publish an overview video of what i've done, why i chose to do it that way, and how to repeat it
<pvl1> do you get paid to do that
<lazyPower> Well this particular project was a hobby, but i do work canonical Cloud Developer Operations team
<lazyPower> so in essence, yes, i get paid to do it, but not to do this project
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-30
<InHisName> Well, I'm back, finally.   Lappy still not booting up any of the partitions.
<pvl1> id try to get a live cd on there
<InHisName> OK, but I suspect it will hang too.   Give me a buncha mins and I'll see........
<pvl1> im not goin anywhere man
<InHisName> Well, whaddya know, a live CD booted.   It says "BartPE"   It started beepin just before showing the windows logo.   3 fast beeps, pause and repeat over and over.  I have a CMD window open.    I could try Ubuntu 8.04 live CD.
<InHisName> My Lappy didn't like trying to boot an Ubuntu 64bit live CD.   Trying PCLinuxOS 2007 CD.   32bit machines are like that.
<InHisName> One CD had a looping filesystem error and dropped to terminal simple mode.   Other CD got further, but still got hung up.   Last few lines were:   starting udev -- welcome PCLinuxOS 2007 --- something kernel parameters -- setting up clock --- no more text.
<pvl1> dou have usb drive
<InHisName> I got several memory sticks.   Lappy has USB jack.
<InHisName> ǝuoʎɹǝʌǝ ,ƃuıuɹoɯ pooƃ
<pvl1> InHisName live usb it
<InHisName> not ever done that yet.      To be continued, Sun night
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-23
<InHisName> Morning
<jthan> InHisName: did you ever solve your issue?
<InHisName> jthan: not yet
<InHisName> Been mighty busy, just a tiny dabble since our last conversation. No progress.
<jthan> Got it.. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Unforunately I don't actually use Ubuntu anymore, so I can't very well try to replicate
<jthan> :-/
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs?, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> jthan: MeToo :-/
<InHisName> Morning # 2
<lp|sprint> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-24
<InHisName> early bird, jthan?
<InHisName> Oh, wait, that was 3 in afternoon.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-25
<InHisName1> Morning
<InHisName1> When I do: sudo apt-get -f install   I get request to add samba-libs  then when it tries, I get errors (1) returned by the deb.   I've changed printers and the old settings are useless. I'd just as soon purge samba and start all over for the new printer. So where to start ?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lp|sprint> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-26
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hello.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> morning!
<TengokuNoIsan> :D
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lp|sprint> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-27
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hello.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lp|sprint> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-28
<waltman> https://twitter.com/WPhillyTurkey/status/581915003428560896 # anyone seen WorkingTurkey lately?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-28
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-29
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-30
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-31
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-01
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazy|travel> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<MutantTurkey> mornin
<MutantTurkey> crazy rain
<pleia2> awesome rain \o/
<rmg51> I had to cut my walk short because of the rain
<waltman> It was like the end times there for a while
<ChinnoDog> I didn't know it would be raining during the end times.
<ChinnoDog> Or maybe just raining frogs.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: didn't you watch Noah?
<jthan> oh wait
<jthan> that wasn't the end times, ultimately
<jthan> seemed like that's where it was going though!
<MutantTurkey> i walked out of the hous this morning
<MutantTurkey> it was really comin down
<ChinnoDog> Not for Noah. He had all those delicious animals.
<MutantTurkey> ofc my rain jacket was in the car ;)
<ChinnoDog> Noah was probably enjoying unicorn jerky that entire trip.
<ChinnoDog> jthan: And yes, I did watch Noah.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: did you enjoy it?
<jthan> and do you like Darren Aronofsky as a general rule?
<ChinnoDog> jthan: Movie was just ok. I don't really know anything about Darren Aronofsky.
<pleia2> I started watching Noah on a plane once but it got really strange
<pleia2> I thought maybe I was hallucinating due to exhaustion so I stopped
<waltman> If they're going to show that on a flight, they should really let you smoke the same stuff the filmmakers were smoking when they made it.
<pleia2> ++
<ChinnoDog> The stewardesses would probably appreciate that. Keep those passengers calm.
<teddy-dbear> let's here it for second hand smoke :-D
<Pennth> I've got a paradoxically unmellow reaction to pot smoke. It gives me migraines and the pain makes me want to lash out.
<waltman> It's not quite that bad for me, but I don't like the smell either.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning whom ever are still here
<MutantTurkey> mornin yall
<erstazi> InHisName: morning
<erstazi> how is everyone doing today?
<MutantTurkey> ok
<MutantTurkey> started doing pushups again this week
<MutantTurkey> tryinmg to hit 100 per day every other day
<MutantTurkey> took a break for a while after i f'd up my wrist
<MutantTurkey> it's pretty tough... only did like 15 so far
<erstazi> MutantTurkey: you can do it! glad that you are sorting yourself out.
<erstazi> MutantTurkey: just remember to breathe while doing it and form a rhythm of breathing while doing push ups
<MutantTurkey> yes breathng is like 90% key
<MutantTurkey> otherwise you feel like you're straining way harder
<ChinnoDog> sup turkey
<MutantTurkey> hey
<MutantTurkey> wha's up whats up
<ChinnoDog> Where in the world are you nowadays? Are you still in PA? I just realized how long ago you joined this channel.
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> in Philly
<MutantTurkey> working at Holt's Cigar
<MutantTurkey> officially an adult
<MutantTurkey> into cars, craft beers, good breakfasts and zines
<ChinnoDog> That is what I was thinking. My math adds up.
<ChinnoDog> I miss Philly.
<MutantTurkey> where are you now?
<ChinnoDog> Manassas, VA. Southwest of DC.
<MutantTurkey> my GF is trying to convince me to move to NOVA
<MutantTurkey> idk
<ChinnoDog> The DC area is pretty fun if you are in your 20s or 30s. That is the age range of most people here. DC is a smaller but less expensive city than NYC.
<MutantTurkey> I like philly
<MutantTurkey> cheapist.... good ish
<ChinnoDog> Where is NoVA is she?
<MutantTurkey> no she's in philly
<MutantTurkey> lots of teahing jobs in that area though
<ChinnoDog> That makes sense. The crowd here is pretty educated.
<ChinnoDog> It is a good time. You should come down here and check it out.
<MutantTurkey> yeah i just don't know if I want to be around DC
<MutantTurkey> i am too paranoid
<ChinnoDog> Been watching too much 24.
<ChinnoDog> What is there to be paranoid about?
<waltman> Too much, or not enough?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning!
<MutantTurkey> hey guys my work is hiring a junior PHP developer to help with ecommerce... msg me for deets its a full time job in philadelphia
<waltman> must like cigars?
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: Does your work have a cigar lounge?
<waltman> I got the impression his work *was* a cigar lounge :)
<ChinnoDog> It should be. If you sell cigars you can probably assume there won't be anyone there that is against it, right?
<jthan> It's a cigar lounge/bar
<jthan> was there a time or three
<ChinnoDog> I had assumed it was sales because there were no flashy location pictures on the web site.
<jthan> and I believe now Holt's bought/owns ashton, yeah MutantTurkey?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> ./21
<waltman> oops
<waltman> MORNING!
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: we do
<MutantTurkey> we have 2 loungesthough
<MutantTurkey> one downtown, which has some seating in the store and then a bar upstairs
<MutantTurkey> and in the northeast, which is our retail operations center and also our members lounge
<waltman> ffs, I just rebooted a day and a half ago, and I have a message saying I need to reboot again for some other changes.
<waltman> This is linux. I shouldn't have to reboot 3x a week for updates.
<teddy-dbear> yes you should. you can always go back to Windows which never tells you you have to reboot it just does it for you
<teddy-dbear> or something close to that
<waltman> Actually it does both!
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: Have you sampled all the merchandise?
<jthan> MutantTurkey: can you get me a deal on some DE Javas? haha
<MutantTurkey> most of the merchandize i have tried at one tme or another
<MutantTurkey> jthan: srsly?
<jthan> lol I mean...
<jthan> If you had a serious means I wouldn't be opposed to working something out.
<jthan> They're one of my favorites. Unfortunately I find they don't benefit much from aging.
<MutantTurkey> you need to smoke some better cigars bro
<MutantTurkey> I've never found a infused cigar that aged well
<ChinnoDog> Tell us about good cigars.
<jthan> I don't smoke them often. Right now I've got a full humidor of these
<jthan> http://www.leafbyoscarcigar.com/shop/leaf-by-oscar/
<MutantTurkey> I would stick to reputable brands in the 8-12 dollar price range
<MutantTurkey> anything Fuente or Pepin is basically a slam dunk
<jthan> I smoke other stuff from RP/DE. Padron natural 3000's aren't a bad choice
<jthan> I usually stick to my pipe.
<jthan> Bust out the cigars when I'm sharing.
<MutantTurkey> also, Ashton, Tatjue, San Cristobal, La Aroma De Cuba, Oliva, Padron,
<MutantTurkey> jthan: what kinda pipe ya got
<MutantTurkey> what ya smokin in it? any good mixes?
<jthan> Have a few. My favorite is a Savinelli. Goto tobacco is usually dunhill elizabethan or orlik golden sliced
<MutantTurkey> been jizzin over this delicious 'old dublin' stuff from peterson lately, it's great
<jthan> ooh old dublin is nice
<jthan> a little heavy for me
<MutantTurkey> Try out some peterson mixes if you get a chance
<jthan> I tend to get bit from peterson blends
<MutantTurkey> they're all around good, though their aromatics aren't so good imo
<MutantTurkey> I have a few pipes, like 3 petersons, 2 Kaywoodies ( i love them ), and a handful of corncobs floating around
<jthan> I'm a big dunhill guy. My goto english at this point is missisippi river from the seattle pipe club
<jthan> kaywoodies are so awesome for the price!
<MutantTurkey> ja
<MutantTurkey> dude e-bay
<MutantTurkey> so many great pipes on ebay
<jthan> I've got two savs and two petersons. That usually is enough for me. Keep one smaller pete at work
<MutantTurkey> i just keep getting more and more
<MutantTurkey> they hand them out once an a while at work
<jthan> haha. I'm never going to be a daily smoker if I had to guess.
<MutantTurkey> idk where they all went though... i am so unorganized
<jthan> So no sense in me buying too many.
<MutantTurkey> probably one in each car, two at home, 4 on the rack here
<MutantTurkey> jthan: well, different pipes for different occasions
<MutantTurkey> imo
<MutantTurkey> i have a nice big bulldog one i use for loner smokes
<jthan> I do want a bulldog at some point
<jthan>  I think it's such a rad looking style
<MutantTurkey> corncob for on the go or ridiuckously long smokes
<jthan> Also if I ever felt like I had to spend multiple hundreds on a pipe I'd get a castello probably
<MutantTurkey> meh
<jthan> their bent pots for some reason appeal to me
<MutantTurkey> two corncobs definitely worth it
<MutantTurkey> http://corncobpipe.com/macarthur-classic-corn-cob-pipe.html
<MutantTurkey> the macarthur is ridiculously fun to smoke
<MutantTurkey> and anything from the cobbit line, http://corncobpipe.com/the-wizard-cobbit.html lince long churchwarden style good for while you're working
<jthan> Can honestly say I've seen it but haven't smoked one.
<MutantTurkey> corncobs are very underrated
<jthan> Oh I don't mind a cob
<jthan> And I do think they smoke really well
<jthan> most of them*
<MutantTurkey> depends
<MutantTurkey> if you get a junky one just buy another pipe they're dirt cheap
<MutantTurkey> and you can' really fuck em up
<MutantTurkey> worse case you burn em and then just chuck it
<MutantTurkey> http://corncobpipe.com/10-pipe-grab-bag-of-smokable-seconds.html
<MutantTurkey> for 30 bucks you get 10 pipes
<MutantTurkey> good for having around if you have friends that like cigars and might wanna try a pipe
<jthan> I usually keep a $5-10 on hand to hand out for a friend
<jthan> ^ exactly.
<MutantTurkey> right
<jthan> if they want to try a pipe
<MutantTurkey> ayup
<ChinnoDog> What makes a corncob a corncob? I'm guessing it is not literally a cob of corn.
<jthan> It is!
<ChinnoDog> oh. So a drilled out cob that has been finished?
<jthan> Yeah, usually the inside is not very finished at all
<jthan> just the outside has a coating to protect it
<ChinnoDog> They must wear out or go limp or something after awhile.
<jthan> "go limp"
<jthan> lol
<jthan> They do "wear out" over time. But so do briarwood pipes. That amount of time tends to be a VERY large number of smokes though.
<jthan> Tobacco doesn't burn as hot as people imagine though
<jthan> especially if you smoke it right...
<ChinnoDog> I was thinking more about moisture from your breath being absorbed on the interior.
<jthan> and moisture from the burning tobacco
<jthan> but, you let them rest between smokes, keep a pipe cleaner in there to absorb a lot of it, and store it in a way that it "drains"
<jthan> it isn't too significant
<MutantTurkey> tyup it's literally made out of corn
<MutantTurkey> depends on how the wear out
<MutantTurkey> if you smoke em hard, no resting, etc it can cause problems
<MutantTurkey> but in my experience not to much work needs to be dne to keep them in good shape
<jthan> Less than briar, imo
<jthan> Less cake in a cob for me
<ChinnoDog> Next time I am in Philly will have to smoke some cigars.
<jthan> we should go meet up there.
<jthan> I may be planning a trip in August/September
<jthan> I know that's awhile out
<ChinnoDog> September would be better for me. My lease ends in August and idk where I am going yet.
<jthan> Yeah, I'd probably rather come in September anyway
<jthan> in hopes of it being slightly cooler
 * ChinnoDog moves into a pile of cardboard boxes where rent is affordable
<jthan> You don't want to move here, then...
<jthan> $1390/750 sq. feet 1BR
<MutantTurkey> i have to move... stinks
<MutantTurkey> in june
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
